# 2014 - What Did You Can Today



## Kristinemomof3

I have 4 quarts of garbanzo beans in the canner right now & yesterday, I did 11 pints of northern beans.


----------



## ChristieAcres

7 pints of squash varieties (Spaghetti, Butternut, and Delicata)


----------



## Vosey

I just realized it's 2014 - time for the new thread!

8 pints of black beans


----------



## HerseyMI

Seven quarts of great northern beans and smoked ham hock. Its my first try at canning soup and two quarts look like they might be a little dry. I had a bunch of dried beans and the hock came from one of our homegrown pigs. No salt was added. I'll try it in a week or so.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

10 pounds of potatoes yielded 7 quarts of canned potatoes.


----------



## Homesteader

HerseyMI - my split pea soup looks so dry in the jars, but once you heat it up, it gets all creamy again! You can always add a touch of stock or water when you heat it up!


----------



## Homesteader

Yesterday, 7 quarts of beans. A mix, some were pork 'n beans, and a couple plain beans in chicken bullion with the pork pieces added. First time using Tattlers, they worked great!


----------



## Nankipoo

I finally tried canning dried beans this week. We have a lot of dried beans stored in vacuum bags which are then kept in Mylar bags. So far I've done 

6 pints canellini beans
6 pints cranberry beans
5 quarts pinto beans, one of which broke in the canner
11 more pints of pinto beans
10 pints small red beans

Oh my goodness they are so good! I still have great northern beans, navy beans, and adzuki beans to try. It's so easy to do, and I'm thrilled that 2 and 3 year old beans turn out so yummy. I can't believe I waited so long to try this.

Is there a 2014 thread for this topic?


----------



## Homesteader

Six 15 oz. freezer bags and four 8 oz. freezer bags of tomato sauce. Started with our whole frozen tomatoes that I just threw in there when I just had to many to keep up with. 

30 or so spice cake cupcakes, which I will store in my tummy over the weekend!


----------



## Homesteader

Good going Nankipoo! Here is a recent, nice thread with lots of talk of beans, canned and some recipes:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...rving-harvest/357569-canning-dried-beans.html


----------



## donnam

Friday I canned 20 quarts of Turkey and broth. Yesterday I did 17 quarts of veg beef soup. Today was 9 pints of chicken stock. We have a hog to butcher and need the freezer space. The canning is a lot of work but so worth it. I don't shop often but when I do, its traumatic.


----------



## AngieM2

2014 posts were moved from the end of the 2013 thread

Just so you can do it year by year.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

Yesterday 20 pints blackberries and 4 pints blackberry syrup.


----------



## lexy

3 Pints of Navy Bean Soup.


----------



## cginpink

My mother and I worked on the Carambola tree this week. We did 12 pints of jam total. We've had this tree for nearly 20 years, and just recently decided to try making jam with it. Tastes great! Previously, we always gave the fruit away.


----------



## Vosey

8 pints of garbanzo's in the canner. Have a lot left over so I think soup will be in the works soon!


----------



## Homesteader

Oh that starfruit is wonderful - I so wish we could grow it. I love starfruit!

Six pints (one jar broke) of angus beef chunks. Of COURSE that jar couldn't break when I was canning beans, OH NO it had to be while canning pricey meat! Oh well, it does happen.


----------



## midwesterner

Canned 4 half pints of Meyer Lemon Apple Jam earlier in the week, then tackled about 40 pounds of pears that were getting close to being overripe. We used a steam juicer to extract 3+ quarts of juice and canned 3 of them. The partial quart went back into the pear pulp (we'd peeled and cored the pears before juicing them) to make pear sauce (with a little nutmeg and cinnamon - no added sweetening). We got 2 quarts and 8 half pints.

Hopefully I'll get to some "gourmet" beef stew on Tuesday. Beef chunks, bacon, onion, and carrots in a beef stock and merlot sauce (with garlic, thyme and a bay leaf) that we'll thicken when we prep it to serve over potatoes or rice. If it turns out, I'll try to remember to post the recipe if anybody's interested.


----------



## mollymae

22 pints of 15 bean soup with sausage. Got great advice from the forum on how to proceed. We ate 2 pints yesterday with cornbread. Awesome!


----------



## Nankipoo

Last week I canned more dried beans. Canellini, my favorite, 7 quarts, 5 24-oz jars, and 11 pints. Immediately opened a quart and mixed it with a jar of pork tenderloin chunks, heated it up and then ate like a starved pig. 

Next day canned 4 quarts chicken broth and 4 pints of chicken meat.


----------



## cginpink

Homesteader said:


> Oh that starfruit is wonderful - I so wish we could grow it. I love starfruit!


Thank you! My mom has already ate one jar and is ready to start on another. We also gave one to my other half's mom. She planned on having for breakfast first thing the next day. 

We've decided to try and grow a couple more trees. Now if my seeds come up everything will be good! lol


----------



## shellybo

9 pints white bean soup( greet northern). 5 pints black bean soup, 2 pints great northern beans, 1 pint black beans.


----------



## Nankipoo

27 pints of cranberry beans. Have eaten 3 pints already.


----------



## Vosey

7 pints of pears.


----------



## mosepijo

13 1/2 pints of Enchilada Sauce
16 Pints of Split Pea soup.


----------



## Nankipoo

Beans again! 

16 pints and 1 quart Adzuki beans 
4 quarts and 3 24-oz jars canellini beans

Had canellini beans with ham for dinner.


----------



## tlrnnp67

80 pounds of boneless skinless chicken breasts. 14 pints so far, and I'm not even 1/4 of the way through. I purchased it from Zaycon foods.


----------



## tlrnnp67

shellybo said:


> 9 pints white bean soup( greet northern). 5 pints black bean soup, 2 pints great northern beans, 1 pint black beans.


Would you mind posting the recipes for your bean soups?

Thanks!


----------



## Vosey

tlrnnp67 said:


> 80 pounds of boneless skinless chicken breasts. 14 pints so far, and I'm not even 1/4 of the way through. I purchased it from Zaycon foods.


Wow, that's a lot of chicken! Good luck!


----------



## mosepijo

13 1/2 pints of Pastrami
4 pints Hamburger patties


----------



## Vosey

My original plan was to thaw a bag of 10 lbs of ground beef to cook and then can in quarts for dog food. But it was a lot older than I thought and freezer burned. So I made dog food (ground beef, veg - I used winter squash in one pot and peas in the other, oatmeal, brewer's years and raw wheat germ) and froze it all. Took every large plastic freezer container we had and a huge bowl for the fridge. I was concerned the freezer burn stank would just get worse with canning. DH pointed out the dogs wouldn't care. Oh well. 

It feels weird to have a weekend without canning!


----------



## tlrnnp67

Vosey said:


> Wow, that's a lot of chicken! Good luck!


Thank you. I ended up with 70 pints. No seal failures or broken jars .


----------



## mosepijo

7 More quarts of Potatoes. That make about 60 quarts so far this year.


----------



## mosepijo

2/11/14 7 quarts of potatoes 
2/12/14 7 more quarts of potatoes
2/13/14 7 more quarts of potatoes

I see about 30 more quarts to do of red potatoes


----------



## midwesterner

16 pints and 20 half-pints of boneless, skinless chicken breast (our first Zaycon purchase) this week, with more to come over the weekend. The trimmings went into a large stockpot with carrots, celery, onions and black peppercorns for chicken broth (no bones, so I can't in good conscience call it stock...).


----------



## Nankipoo

7 more pints of canellini beans


----------



## mosepijo

I got 7 more quarts of Potatoes today and then have 7 quarts of Kidney beans soaking to can tomorrow. (a break from potatoes)  I am over 100 quarts now of red potatoes


----------



## midwesterner

Over the weekend, we put up 6 quarts, 5 pints, and 16 half-pints of chicken breast (with a trial jar or three with added liquid smoke). We'll tackle the broth tomorrow with about 6 quarts in the stockpot to work with. And last night I put up 7 12oz jars of 3 Bean Salad (using green and yellow beans with dark red kidneys along with the onions, celery, and peppers).


----------



## Tirzah

One batch of Blood Orange Marmalade 

I still need to be brave and try the pressure canner.


----------



## Vosey

Tirzah said:


> One batch of Blood Orange Marmalade
> 
> I still need to be brave and try the pressure canner.


Tirzah - I prefer the pressure canner over the boiling cauldron of water! Dive in, lots of us here to help you. It is a little nerve racking the first time, but it gets easier and easier.


----------



## Vosey

Finally, finally had a weekend with time to can. And this is the first year I made a list of hoe much canning I wanted to accomplish...

8 pints of kidney beans just came out. Now I need to make chili soon.


----------



## TJN66

5 quarts of turkey stock. Cleaned out the freezer and found the bones from thanksgiving with the celery part thrown in. Smelled like turkey day in here yesterday!


----------



## Vosey

7 quarts of chicken stock.


----------



## Vosey

7 quarts of ground beef for dog food, and dehydrated 5 trays of red peppers, 4 of cabbage.


----------



## Homesteader

6 pints angus beef chunks!


----------



## Homesteader

5 pints blackberry jelly and one batch of my DH's pineapple grilling/marinade, although that will actually be frozen.


----------



## mosepijo

Another 7 quarts. of potatoes and 7 quarts of Navy Beans and a Dehydrator load of Anaheim peppers.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Dog food,Dog food and more dog food. 35 quarts so far.... with more cooking away. Also, cleaning out the freezers, here!!

64 half pints of Blackberry/Jalapeno Jelly.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Baby carrots are on sale, so I bought up 6 bags, that makes 12 pints!! I have about 12 pints left over from the last sale, so we are set for a while 

I need to make dog food...I have a black plastic bag in the freezer leftover from deer hunting.......I have some "dieing carrots" in the fridge, potatoes are on sale...cheap.....yeah, I need to get my behind in gear :smack


----------



## firefighter1129

Got 2 canners full of chicken stock on the stove right now, then I have enough stock and chicken breasts for at least one more canner-load.


----------



## Homesteader

Asparagus into those nifty pint-and-a-half jars! Love these, great for asparagus as they are very tall jars! Then, DH pickled about 3 quarts worth of asparagus with onions and hot peppers.


----------



## CuriousWanderer

I just started canning, still very new to everything, and today I finished my very first batches of jam! I made five pints of strawberry and another five pints of strawberry-pineapple. 
I was also going to do some asparagus, I had ten pounds of it, but I chickened out using the pressure canner I blanched and froze them instead.


----------



## Vosey

CuriousWanderer said:


> I just started canning, still very new to everything, and today I finished my very first batches of jam! I made five pints of strawberry and another five pints of strawberry-pineapple.
> I was also going to do some asparagus, I had ten pounds of it, but I chickened out using the pressure canner I blanched and froze them instead.


Don't chicken out on the pressure canner! You can ask lots of questions here. Although asparagus is one of those veggies I'm not sure I'd like canned, might turn to mush.


----------



## Homesteader

I agree on the potential mush of asparagus canned, it is very soft as I recall. For my gut troubles, this is what I'm aiming for.

However, imagine whirring that soft canned asparagus up into a soup. Hmmmmm, potato asparagus soup anyone? There are some good possibilities there.

Or, chilled, whirred and added to sour cream plus spices as a dip maybe?


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Veggie soup


----------



## shellybo

24 half pints of Wrights bacon ends and pieces it is the best bacon ever! Many chucks are 
large pieces of smoked ham.!I found it at a super walmart for $7.88 for 3lbs. I have PC bacon before (slices) some were mushy and some were tasteless -yuck! yet the Wrights bacon comes out wonderful. also canned 12 pints potatoes and 8 pints of carrots from the supermarket. Plan to can many more pints of potatoes since don't like peeling them and plan to spend a day getting about 20 lbs done....one day ;-)


----------



## shellybo

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Dog food,Dog food and more dog food. 35 quarts so far.... with more cooking away. Also, cleaning out the freezers, here!!
> 
> 64 half pints of Blackberry/Jalapeno Jelly.



never thought of making homemade dog food! my dog is so picky if I give him that I will be canning day and night since he would never eat store bought food again  !


----------



## Vosey

8 pints of taco meat, but I think I made it a little too salty! Tastes like the taco kits from the store, which I find way too salty. DH will love the salt. I'll mix in some beans to cut it. 

Shellybo - I have Wright's bacon ends in the freezer, love them for cooking with. I'll have to try canning them someday.


----------



## triana1326

Nice to have found this thread! I've already got my courage up to try my hand at canning beans and potatoes - both of which I have in abundance! I do have a newbie question for you wise people - when you are using a pressure canner, how much water do you put in the canner? I've been told to cover the tops of the jars in two inches of water, like in a BWB, and then in a few instances, the water level seemed MUCH lower. Which is it?? :shrug:

So far my canning totals for 2014 are:
12 pints of salsa - 6 medium, 6 HOT
15 pints of tomato sauce&#8230;this number may be more since we've already eaten a bunch!

I'm so excited to try some pressure canner recipes because it's a skill I've been meaning to learn for YEARS now. Time to bite the bullet and just do it!


----------



## countrygal

I only use a couple inches of water.

I do not think you should cover the jars. The canner is supposed to use steam, not boiling water to do its job.


----------



## triana1326

Thank you! I thought that made more sense than covering them with water! Nowâ¦time to start chopping and slicing potatoes!


----------



## Marthas_minis

Our local grocer HEB had organic carrots on sale for .99 a bag. Mine aren't in yet so I may go pick a few bags up and start my canning season.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

triana1326 said:


> Nice to have found this thread! I've already got my courage up to try my hand at canning beans and potatoes - both of which I have in abundance! I do have a newbie question for you wise people - when you are using a pressure canner, how much water do you put in the canner? I've been told to cover the tops of the jars in two inches of water, like in a BWB, and then in a few instances, the water level seemed MUCH lower. Which is it?? :shrug:
> 
> So far my canning totals for 2014 are:
> 12 pints of salsa - 6 medium, 6 HOT
> 15 pints of tomato sauceâ¦this number may be more since we've already eaten a bunch!
> 
> I'm so excited to try some pressure canner recipes because it's a skill I've been meaning to learn for YEARS now. Time to bite the bullet and just do it!


What size canner do you have? For my canner that holds 7 qt. jars I used 3 qts. Might want to consider looking for the online for the manual as this is important. Don't want to use to much but certainly not too little as this could cause the canner to go dry which would be a bad deal.


----------



## Homesteader

Oh my, no you don't cover the jars with water in a pressure canner! I totally agree with Cajun Arkie, see if you can find that manual. I have a Presto, it holds 7 quarts and it calls for 3 quarts of water.


----------



## triana1326

Thank you, ladies! I'll take a look today at the manual - I didn't have time to get any potatoes in jars yesterday, so I sliced them instead and have two dehydrators full running right now. I'm so excited to see what comes of them! :banana:


----------



## shellybo

Vosey said:


> 8 pints of taco meat, but I think I made it a little too salty! Tastes like the taco kits from the store, which I find way too salty. DH will love the salt. I'll mix in some beans to cut it.
> 
> Shellybo - I have Wright's bacon ends in the freezer, love them for cooking with. I'll have to try canning them someday.





Vosey, I followed BexarPrepper YouTube video and PC for 75 minutes at 10 lbs. Very happy with the results-at least with this brand of bacon


----------



## shellybo

canned 11 pints of white potatoes . the other day was the first time canning potatoes since and was afraid they would be mushy or taste like store canned potatoes,but they taste so much better than the store! Plan to can sweet potatoes next. Also canned 3 pints of green beans.


----------



## Peggy

canned tomato paste with the leftover tomatoes in the freezer from last summer. finally the freezer is empty of tomatoes!!!! least till the next tomato season.


----------



## stevebo

6 quarts asparagus
20 quarts dilly beans
6 pints pickled garlic
4 pints jalapeÃ±o 
4 quarts pickled cauliflower


----------



## Ohio dreamer

7 qt cabbage/ sauerkraut 
16 pt of beef


----------



## CuriousWanderer

12 half-pints of cowboy candy.
Tomorrow I am on track to make 6 pints of cantaloupe vanilla bean jam. It tastes like an orange cream pop!


----------



## Vosey

Yesterday, 5 quarts of beef stew and 2 quarts of plain beef.


----------



## midwesterner

Picked up 80 lbs of Zaycon 93/7 ground beef early in the week, and the loss of porch-cooled storage due to the belated end of winter cold pushed us into a small canning marathon. Put up 32 pints and 19 half-pints of all-beef meatballs, 22 pints of ground beef with a variety of grillin' seasonings, and 7 pint-and-a-half's and 9 half-pints of meat sauce for pasta.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Running behind here..........
36 pints of Salsa
60lbs Green beans 63 quarts
56 pints of corn cut off the cob.
10 lbs carrots......Have 10 more to process
Still need to make corn cob jelly.
Need to get cabbage shredded for sauerkraut.
Collecting scraps to make more dog food.


----------



## Vosey

7 pints of black beans. Need to get my bean stores back up before the weather gets hot!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

So far today.....60lbs of Tomato's.

Large pot of Pizza Sauce simmering all day... will can tomorrow.

I have 30 lbs of green breans to snap and can.... in progress right now.
My kitchen is a full fledged Sauna today!!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Got the 10 lbs of Carrots done.
Pizza Sauce is still simmering. 
24 more quarts of Green Beans.
YAY ME!!!


----------



## Vosey

8 pints of garbanzo's in the canner. 

Winding down on the winter canning. Need to restock the chili then I think it's time to rest the canner until harvest time!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

23 pints of Pizza Sauce!!


----------



## Homesteader

6 pints of boneless pork chops.


----------



## Marthas_minis

Didn't can but got 2 doz new to me quart jars!


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Last week I canned 5 pints of pickled asparagus, yesterday 10 pints of strawberry rhubarb pie filling & 9 pints of canned pineapple (on sale for .89 each)


----------



## Homesteader

5 pints strawberry jam. The berries came from our gardens! First time ever having success with sb's so this is a very special batch of jam to us!


----------



## Vosey

I didn't end up canning today as it was the first beautiful sunny day in awhile! But I dehydrated 7 trays of shredded potatoes and thawed strawberries from last year and made freezer jam as I wanted to do it as fast as possible. I've never made freezer jam before, we'll see how it turns out. As with all my failed jams, they can always just be stirred in yogurt. 

I'd really like to can some more chili and another load of garbanzo's before the heat hits.


----------



## stevebo

This weekend I canned two dozen quarts of dill pickles, whole and sliced. Two dozen pints of bread and butter pickles and a dozen pints of sliced jalapeÃ±os .


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

21 quarts of Peaches and Cream Corn.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

So far today..... 8 Pint and 1/2 sized jars of braised Beef.



Hey .....Where is everybody?????


----------



## Vosey

Texasdirtdigger said:


> So far today..... 8 Pint and 1/2 sized jars of braised Beef.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey .....Where is everybody?????


Busy putting the garden in! But I did have plans the last few weekends to finish up canning beans and chili before it got hot, but it's too hard to be inside when it's finally nice out. Maybe today. I have been dehydrating some, I do get anxious if something isn't being preserved every weekend!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

16 pints of Beef Broth.
Dog food next up!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

8 more Pints of Beef Broth.


----------



## Homesteader333

So I haven't actually started cannon yet, so I have a few questions... 
-Do you can potatoes with or without the skin and why?
-Do you prefer to freeze or can meat and why? 
-What is this dog food you guys are talking about? Could I have a recipe?? 
-Can you can all fruits without a pressure canner? Or just certain ones?
Thanks everyone! Hope I'm not a bother.


----------



## Rockytopsis

Potatoes I have done both ways, depends on what I am going to us them for.

I use a vacuum sealer to freeze meat, but I also cube cuts of venison and can it, very handy for soups and stews.

Dog food? don't know.

Jellies and jams and fruits, water bath.

If you don't have a good canning book, get one. I ordered mine from The Cooperative Extension of the University of Georgia through the local Ag. Extension office. It has all the stuff that the Ball canning book has plus tons and tons more.

Nancy


----------



## Homesteader

Not today, but must have been, Friday - 8 quarts Southwest Pepper Beans.


----------



## Rockytopsis

Homesteader said:


> Not today, but must have been, Friday - 8 quarts Southwest Pepper Beans.


 Dang that sounds good, care to share the recipe?
Nancy


----------



## Vosey

Nancy - search for Southwest Pepper Beans, she's poste dit several times in different threads here. 

As for canning today, FINALLY thawed 5 lbs of burger for chili, the last of my winter canning goals. 7 Quarts and lots leftover to eat now. 

And dehydrated 9 trays of kale.


----------



## Rockytopsis

Tried the search, do you know how many threads there are here with the word "beans" in it. In one thread alone there was 12 pages of "beans" in red.

Will try :walk: through them later, Memorial Day at the VFW got lots to do.

Nancy


----------



## Vosey

Rockytopsis said:


> Tried the search, do you know how many threads there are here with the word "beans" in it. In one thread alone there was 12 pages of "beans" in red.
> 
> Will try :walk: through them later, Memorial Day at the VFW got lots to do.
> 
> Nancy


I can't figure out how to link to just the post, but here's a link to the thread, it's post 167 on page 7:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...ess/514736-may-2014-prep-journal-do-list.html


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Decided to clean out the freezer to make room for a side of beef. So far today 7 qt and 4 pt of Chicken-a-la-king and 6 or 7 pints of taco meat (I forgot to count....they are processing now). Next is chicken soup and venison stock. Tomorrow (and beyond) Hungarian Goulash....if I can find a recipe I like, sloppy joes/does and then chili.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Decided against the goulash, I don't like the looks of the recipes. Did 7 qt of sloppy joe and 10 pints of venison broth (with onions and a stray roast cut up and added to the broth - AKA: soup starter kit). Now to plan out something to do tomorrow....


----------



## Homesteader

Oh my gosh you guys, and specifically Rockytopsis, I DID answer you here, and I posted the recipe. Or, I thought it posted, I KNOW I did. My computer has been glitching like mad, kicking me off my connection, doing weird things. 

I wouldn't have ignored your request, I promise!


----------



## Homesteader

I have the recipe here in this thread:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co.../502943-my-recipe-southwest-pepper-beans.html


----------



## Homesteader

3 and a half pints of Peach Jam, from our peaches!! Whoooop! Also, 2 lbs. of blueberries in the dehydrator.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Found the bottom of the freezer!! Now to can up dog food.....


----------



## rambotex

plums, Plums, and more Plums. Trying to figure out something else other than Plum Jelly, any suggestions?


----------



## Vosey

rambotex said:


> plums, Plums, and more Plums. Trying to figure out something else other than Plum Jelly, any suggestions?


The Ball Book has recipes for Plum Chutney and Plum Sauce, they are pretty similar, I prefer the chutney and DH likes the sauce! Fantastic with pork.


----------



## Homesteader

6 (well, 7 but one broke in the canner, grrrrrrrr) pints peach jam!


----------



## TnAndy

Today:

12 quarts of new potatoes ( 'skin' on )
7 pints of carrots.


----------



## Homesteader333

Wouldn't it be a cool idea if we all uploaded pictures as well?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

28 Pints of Beef Broth.....Saturday.


----------



## Peggy

strawberries are ripe! I canned 6 pints strawberry jelly. I need to can strawberry jam next.
Peas will be ready soon, course I prefer peas frozen.


----------



## Karenrbw

Strawberries are ripe here too. Kids and I made 35 jars of jam today.


----------



## Wendy

I canned 32 pints of sausage yesterday.


----------



## BobbyB

One batch of blackberry preserves. That equals 5 pints, which means we have about 35 pints more to make .


----------



## Peggy

made Strawberry-lemonade concentrate and canned it. one of the jars did not seal, so I got to try it. It turned out pretty good!


----------



## TNbear23

Canned meat for the first time. 5 pints of stew beef. Will find out in the am how I did.


----------



## midwesterner

Something about getting a 40# box of fresh boneless skinless chicken thighs makes a canning spree something of an imperative...

20 pints of chunked chicken thighs (raw pack)
16 pints of ground chicken thighs (dry pack)
4 pints of ground chicken thighs (in chicken stock)
3 pints of ground chicken thighs with taco seasoning (dry pack)


----------



## Nankipoo

Canning, how I have missed you!

When last I posted here, I had finished canning more than 200 jars of assorted dried beans. Loved the beans, my hubby and I ate them every day, usually with canned beef or canned pork.

In March I was diagnosed with type two diabetes.  Spent the last three months learning how to live with diabetes, and not eating beans. I don't see many beans in my future. Or homemade ketchup, or homemade applesauce, or homemade preserves of any kind.

But I am on a new mission: Friday I canned 8 pints of ground beef, sautÃ©ed 4 pounds of ground beef and 4 pounds of ground pork and froze those. We have another 100 pounds of ground beef in the freezer, so my work is cut out for me. I sautÃ© the ground beef, drain excess fat, and dry pack into pint jars. I have done this before and when I open the jar, it smells heavenly, just like freshly cooked hamburger. And I can eat hamburger!! With lots of melted cheese!

Glad to be back to canning. Would love ideas from you all on non-sweet items, non-root vegetable items, that I can can. All ideas are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## midwesterner

We put up a batch of Bushy Baked Beans (a close approximation of Bush's Baked Beans). I'm not a bean-eater, so we used half-pints as a more convenient size for the Midwesterness.

The mulberry trees are practically raining down berries, and we've still got rhubarb coming on, so we may try a new jam recipe encountered on a blog elsewhere. We may try using the Meyer lemon slices we dehydrated last fall (rehydrated...).

Mulberry Rhubarb Lemon Jam

2 cups of mulberries (don't worry about those little stems, you can eat them!)
1 cup of rhubarb, diced
1 medium lemon, sliced finely
3 cups of sugar

Boil in a heavy pot until gel stage is reached, usually at around 220 degrees if you are using a thermometer. Process in boiling water for ten minutes. Makes three half-pints.


----------



## Homesteader333

Could someone explain dry packing to me? Thanks!


----------



## Homesteader

Homesteader333 - you might get more answers if you post your question on the main part of the Preserving thread. This particular thread is more for listing what you've canned/dried, and the occasional recipe.

Just a friendly suggestion, I'd like to see more answers on this myself!


----------



## Homesteader333

I understand. I currently don't can yet, so I was just seeing if anyone had any tips. 
P.s. I like your name...


----------



## wally

Sure am glad this day is done, we just finished canning 20 qts of cherries, cherry pie will be great in a couple of weeks


----------



## Wendy

Cherry pie filling.


----------



## reneedarley

I am busy bottling at the moment - emptying the freezer to have jams and relishes to sell at the local markets in July. Today it will be cloudberries that go into the pan


----------



## wthchristi

Just found out I am going to be laid off at the end of summer/ fall. Decided this is the year to seriously can and stockup. This last weekend we canned 16 pints of strawberry jam and 13 pints of strawberry syrup. A few weeks ago I froze 20 cups of rhubarb and 25 lbs of asparagus.


----------



## reneedarley

Oh, being laid off isn't good. Hope you can sort something out. 
I have a lot of rhubarb too and am looking at a recipe for rhubarb curd. I was going to try a jam with rhubarb, mint and spruce shoots but the spruce had grown too much before my bottles arrived.:shrug: Ah well, there is always next year.


----------



## Vosey

Finally get to post again! 8 pints of beets in the pressure canner.


----------



## viggie

wthchristi...I went through that last year myself. Best of luck to you and hope the pantry helps you as much as it helped me.

Today I tried my first batch of beef stew


----------



## wthchristi

Thank you for the kind thoughts! Also, that beef stew looks amazing. 

Up to this year I have only did water bath canning- I have decided this year I take the dive into pressure canning as it opens up so many options. I lost a freezer over the winter that wasover half full of fruits and veggies, I cried but was grateful it was not the meat freezer with our beef and pork. Its time to get over the fear...

Our canning of the day was 6 quarts and a pint of strawberry lemonade concentrate and 8 pints of strawberry rhubarb jam. We also put up 8 quarts of frozen strawberries. We have processed four flats of strawberries this week.

I would still like to do pie filling and dehydrate some, will see, as the cherries are about ripe and I have to get to them before the birds, lol. I have 2 trees of rainiers and about 8 or so of pie cherries. Funnily enough I had no idea the pie cherry trees were on the back pasture property line. The birds have gotten them before I noticed them. 

I love this season!!! :nanner:


----------



## robsdak

not really canning. does putting up 3 quarts and 4 pints of honey count? : )


----------



## stevebo

View attachment 31547


----------



## reneedarley

You have been busy, but what is in the jars?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Been many moons since I canned anything, other than a little over 4 gallons of maple syrup 3 months ago. But will be starting again soon. Garden is doing well and my 18 banana pepper plants are just loaded and keep going so I will be canning some of those soon and in past 3 days i have picked about a gallon and a half of black raspberries, so raspberry jam is coming likely tomorrow.

Then, within a week or so will be doing beets.


----------



## mommatwo2

Yesterday I canned 20 pints of ground beef, 15 pints of chicken breast, 4 pints of left over turkey, and because I wanted a decent canner load I did 4 pints of bacon.
View attachment 31601
View attachment 31602


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Very nice. I have never canned chicken before, but my next batch of birds to get slaughtered will ne in the next few days, at that point I am planning on canning some.

Right now I have 9, half pint jars of raspberry jam in the canner.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Jam is cooling on counter, currently 3 pints of beets and a pint of banana peppers in canner.
After picking this morning, I really thought I would have at least 5 or 6 pints of beets, I wouldn't have messed with them yet had I known it would only be 3. That's also why only one jar of banana peppers, wasn't going to mess with 8 or 9 peppers, but, since there was room in the canner.....


----------



## reneedarley

I was busy with lingonberry and walnuts yesterday


----------



## Homesteader

Love the pictures! Today, 5 more dinners' worth for 2 people of swiss chard! These were food savor-ed and put into the freezer.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Have 7 pints of chicken in pressure canner right now.
I have enough beets to do about 4 pints, and enough banana peppers to do 1 or 2 pints.
Will likely do beets tonight and wait a few days and try to pick more peppers.


----------



## mommatwo2

I did 9 quarts and 1 pint of my homemade Spagetti sauce!


----------



## Jeepgirl86

8 pints of chicken. Stock will have to wait until tomorrow. Green beans are coming on fast and cucumbers are over-running the garden. I need to get crackin! :shocked:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

4 more pints of beets.

Can someone offer any info for this?

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/preserving-harvest/519222-canning-chicken.html


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

And now have 3 quarts of chicken stock/ soup base. Just waiting for it to cool enough i can take it out of the canner so I can go to bed.


----------



## hercsmama

I pulled 50 pounds(roughly) of pork out of the freezer this morning.
Tomorrow it will all get turned into pulled pork, and into the canner it will go.

I wonder if I could try another 50 or so pounds using Fajita seasoning??? After processing it would most likely shred with a bit of help...it's not like I don't have enough of this stuff to experiment with...


----------



## wife89

Today I am using up the grape juice from last year and making jelly. I am also freezing all the blackberries that we have been picking and will attempt to make apple juice with the steamer juicer.

I didn't order grapes this year since we still had so much juice, I was shocked at how much more juice we got when I used the steamer juicer vs the old boil and strain method. Hubby liked the fact that there was less mess...

Rachel


----------



## 36376

I am in the process of making 2 batches of lime pickles. Debating on whether to can or freeze the squash. Which do you prefer?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

7 quarts of green beans in canner now, also boiling water to blanch and freeze a lot more.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Beans canned and frozen, now have 3 pints banana peppers and a pint of jalepeno peppers in the canner.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

7 more quarts green beans, soon as the canner cools enough i can take the lid off, will do 7 more quarts.


----------



## Homesteader

6 pints angus beef roast chunks!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Ok, 14 quarts green beans canned, 2 quarts frozen today.
Puts me at 7 gallons total green beans this year, hoping to triple that in the next few weeks.


----------



## Jeepgirl86

15 pints of green beans, from first picking...whoo boy, here we go!  I'll be making red plum jam tomorrow and possibly jelly.


----------



## StaceyS

nothing from the garden yet :-( but I did buy some golden beets and green & yellow beans, so got 4 pints beets and 1 pint mixed color beans. Slow start, but feels good anyway


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Soon as the pressure drops in the canner, I will remove the 7 quarts of green beans in there now, and put another 7 quarts in.
Once that is done, approximately 4-5 pints of banana pepper rings into water bath canner.
I really do need another pressure canner and another stove.

The mud room/laundry room just off our kitchen is about 12 by 15 foot. It currently houses a second refrigerator, a deep freeze, washer and dryer. I am seriously thinking about installing some cabinets, a big sink and another gas stove in there. If I do that, I will put a door between there and my kitchen, ( currently just a 36 inch doorway), and use that as my summer/canning kitchen. Could keep most of the heat out of the house. I keep watching Craigslist for free or very cheap cabinets.


Edit to add, ended up canning 14 quarts green beans, 4 pints banana pepper rings, and 2 pints sliced jalepenos.
Wanted to do a batch of black raspberry jam, but that can wait till tomorrow.
IIRC, Im now at 35 quarts of green beans canned, I want to do no less than 60 quarts this year canned, and maybe 20+ quarts frozen.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

And now 3 quarts pickled beets.
Have enough cleaned I should be able to can 6+ more quarts tomorrow.


----------



## hercsmama

I've managed to get through the first 100 pounds of that pork in the last week.:goodjob:
20 qts and 21 pints of Pulled pork, 21 qt's and 19 pints of sliced Fajita style.
Still have about 100 pounds to go....not entirely sure what I'll be doing with it...maybe just chunks...:hrm:
I've also decided to clear out some of our beef, so shall be working on that in the next week or two as well. I have maybe another 200-250 pounds or so I can put in the canner. Which leaves about 500 in the freezers.
Almost time to process another steer, well, in a few months, so I need to make room for him....


----------



## Homesteader

Took out the very last of the frozen whole tomatoes from last years' harvest. Got 18 pints of sauce canned from that.

7 more dinners' worth of swiss chard frozen.


----------



## Jeepgirl86

Wound up with 9 half pints of red plum jelly, one didn't seal so we've been enjoying it already. Am working on 9 half pints of red plum jam right now and will be canning more green beans tomorrow.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Canned 14 more quarts of green beans, blanched and froze 4 quarts.
Canned 7 pints of dived potatoes.
I should start a final batch of raspberry jam, but I'm going to wait until the house cools down a little.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

9, 8oz jars raspberry jam in water bath right now, and I'm done for the day.


----------



## Vosey

I'm reading your posts just itching to get started! Still waiting on most of the beets, the green beans are coming, they're about an inch long and an 1/8 inch wide now. 

But I have been freezing peas as they come in. So easy just to freeze one meals worth at a time and throw in a big bag in the freezer.


----------



## TnAndy

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Soon as the pressure drops in the canner, I will remove the 7 quarts of green beans in there now, and put another 7 quarts in.
> Once that is done, approximately 4-5 pints of banana pepper rings into water bath canner.
> I really do need another pressure canner and another stove.
> 
> The mud room/laundry room just off our kitchen is about 12 by 15 foot. It currently houses a second refrigerator, a deep freeze, washer and dryer. I am seriously thinking about installing some cabinets, a big sink and another gas stove in there. If I do that, I will put a door between there and my kitchen, ( currently just a 36 inch doorway), and use that as my summer/canning kitchen. Could keep most of the heat out of the house. I keep watching Craigslist for free or very cheap cabinets.
> 
> 
> Edit to add, ended up canning 14 quarts green beans, 4 pints banana pepper rings, and 2 pints sliced jalepenos.
> Wanted to do a batch of black raspberry jam, but that can wait till tomorrow.
> IIRC, Im now at 35 quarts of green beans canned, I want to do no less than 60 quarts this year canned, and maybe 20+ quarts frozen.


The summer kitchen idea is the way to go. I knocked a hole in the back of our garage and built ours out that way. Yesterday we canned 47 quarts of potatoes we'd dug a couple days before. Kitchen has a 6x6 walk-in cooler I also built there, and Thursday, with the great help of a buddy of mine, we slaughtered a 2 year old steer and got him hung in the cooler chilling. We'll be cutting meat next week. 











Yesterday, we canned 47 quarts of potatoes;


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Andy, I am very envious of your set up. Though that wood burning cookstove in your pictures makes me want two of them, one in my current kitchen and one in my future summer kitchen.

Wanna share some of that beef?


----------



## TnAndy

We actually bought that wood stove used (Craigs List) to go in the main kitchen when I got around to remodeling it. When it came time, I simply couldn't figure out a way to work it in....a new chimney being the stumbling block. So we added on the summer kitchen first, put the stove out there, and used it when I had the main kitchen torn up for a few months.

The cooler door came off Craig's List..as did the window AC used to run the cooler.....same for the commercial two compartment sink. Ought to call it the "Craig Kitchen"....ahahahaaaa

Where those propane cylinders are, and the tile isn't finished, need to build a cabinet there for that two burner camp stove....it's still a work in progress.

Beef ? Sure....come on over. You can help cut and grind.


----------



## wally

8 pints of bread and butter pickles


----------



## crobin

7 quarts of bread and butter pickles, 9 quarts of slices peaches and 9 pints of peach jam. Still have to make peach butter and more pickles.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

7 pints sweet pickle relish
4 pints banana pepper rings
1 pint whole jalepeno peppers


----------



## viggie

7 pints of Unstuffed Pepper Rolls


----------



## blondiescabin

Could someone here please tell me how it is that you can meat ? Specifically the lady that cans the pork ?? I do have a pressure canner but have only used it to can vegetables. I'd love some input on other things like meat and fish!! ( I've been water bath canning tomatoes and fruit for years so I'm familiar with that process ) need help in the pressure canning dept !
Thanks all!!!! 
Courtney from Alberta canada.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

blondiescabin said:


> Could someone here please tell me how it is that you can meat ? Specifically the lady that cans the pork ?? I do have a pressure canner but have only used it to can vegetables. I'd love some input on other things like meat and fish!! ( I've been water bath canning tomatoes and fruit for years so I'm familiar with that process ) need help in the pressure canning dept !
> Thanks all!!!!
> Courtney from Alberta canada.


Pick up a copy of the Ball Blue Book, about $5.00
It has instructions for hot pack, raw pack for different types of meats.
I can say, raw pack chicken, you cut into pieces, pack into hot jars, cap them and pressure can them at 10 pounds for 75 minutes for pints, or, if I remember correctly, 90 minutes for quarts.


----------



## stevebo

View attachment 32698
6 quarts Dilly Beans, 7 quarts Dill Spears, pickled garlic cloves and jalapeÃ±os, a batch each of Sweet relish and Dill relish. Looking forward to the next round


----------



## Homesteader

blondiescabin - please note that while 10 lbs. pressure is correct for Dixie Bee's altitude, it may not be right for yours. For instance, where I live, it's 12 lbs.

Here is the info on that:

Using the process time for canning food at sea level may result in spoilage if you live at altitudes of 1,000 feet or more. Water boils at lower temperatures as altitude increases. Lower boiling temperatures are less effective for killing bacteria. Increasing the process time or canner pressure compensates for lower boiling temperatures. Therefore, when you use the guides, select the proper processing time or canner pressure for the altitude where you live. If you do not know the altitude, contact your local county Extension agent. 

http://www.simplycanning.com/altitude-adjustments.html You have to scroll down a little on this page to find both water bath and canning altitude numbers.


Here is a link to the usa's National Center for Home Food Preservation, specifically the meat section:

http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/usda/GUIDE 5 Home Can.pdf

The main site:

http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/publications_usda.html


----------



## blondiescabin

Thank you!


----------



## countryfied2011

This is what I have done in the last few weeks...

22 qts Green Beans
32 pints of relish
8 pints strawberry jam
12 pints salsa
9 qts peaches
27 pints peaches
6 pints of pizza sauce
6 pints of ketchup
4 pints of peach salsa
4 1/2 pints of Honey Sweetened Vanilla Peach Jam

Froze 20 qts of peaches and 1 1/2 gallons of wild blackberries. Tomatoes are still coming in and okra is just starting to bloom. Didnt put up corn this year.

I dont can our potatoes I just store them in boxes and the empty dresser drawers in the closet where it is cool..lol We dug up about 300 lbs.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Wow! Very nice. I can't wait until my tomatoes start ripening up.


----------



## countryfied2011

Thanks, our tomatoes are ripening very slow this year, which is ok because it is giving me a break..lol


----------



## Jeepgirl86

Today: 8 pts green beans and 8 pint and a half green beans. I'm running out of wide mouth pint jars.  Guess I'll have to use the regular mouth now. 

Two tomatoes are almost ripe! It's going slowly...and another wind storm on the horizon, hope my corn survives!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

14 quarts and 8 pints of green beans.


----------



## arnie

21 quarts of peaches the best juceyest ones i'v found in a couple of years wish I woulda got 2 bushels


----------



## badlander

For the last week: approximately 25 pounds of squash dehydrated and packed in containers in the spare fridge. 12 quarts extra in the freezer. 5 pounds of beets. 20 pounds of sweet onions and yellow onions hung to dry in the barn. 

I also have fennel, chamomile, and mint hanging to dry in the utility room with more chamomile, lemon balm, hot and spicy oregano, rosemary and basil to harvest today.

My eggplants are starting to set fruit now and the corn....what am I going to do with all the corn.....


----------



## StaceyS

Last night I did 4 pints of grass fed beef short ribs, if I do it again I would probably trim them more, 1 didn't seal, I'm sure due to the fat... but it'll make a good dinner one of these nights


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Blanched and froze 3 quarts of green beans, and 1 gallon of green beans, yeah, ran out of quart freezer bags.


----------



## puddlejumper007

our family fare store had chicken thighs on sale for 99cents a pound, boiled them for a few minutes, took meat off bones and got fourteen pints canned up... will be nice this winter, already cooked.... this is just the beginning of my canning season, still waiting on my garden ...


----------



## Cajun Arkie

10 Pints new potatoes; 12 half-pints caramelized onions


----------



## StaceyS

How do you can caramelized onions? I have a bunch growing in my garden and would love to can those


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

5 quarts sweet pickles.


----------



## midwesterner

StaceyS said:


> How do you can caramelized onions? I have a bunch growing in my garden and would love to can those


I picked up this recipe back in November of 2013. I haven't used it yet, but it seems pretty straight-forward.*Caramelized onions*

Slice a lot of onions (a big roaster's worth might be most efficient). Add butter (and bacon grease, if you like that flavor profile) and let cook on low heat overnight. There will be much shrinkage. Pressure can at 10 lbs (adjust for your own altitude, of course) for 70 minutes. Use half pint jars only.​I'd add that you need to be sure the rims are clean before putting on the lids, so you'll get good seals.


----------



## mollymae

Just took the last 7 quarts of veggie soup out of the canner! I'm wired and tired! We did a total of 21 quarts and 28 pints since this morning! Dd finished snapping the rest of the rattlesnake beans tonight so we will be canning those tomorrow. Goodnight all!!


----------



## Cajun Arkie

StaceyS said:


> How do you can caramelized onions? I have a bunch growing in my garden and would love to can those


http://canninggranny.blogspot.com/search?q=caramelized+onions


This is where I found the recipe I use. Mine turned out great. I did about 10-11 pounds and had 12 half-pint jars.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

3 quarts and 1 pint of chicken


----------



## countryfied2011

4 pints of chili base(add beans and meat when you want chili) 5 pints of salsa and 2 pints of tomato juice


----------



## mollymae

Seven quarts and 28 pints of rattlesnake green beans today. Also....I have loads of blue berries. They have just gone nuts this year. I really do not like water bathing at all. I'd much rather pressure can. I know pressure canning fruits doesn't always have good results...soooo I'm thinking about buying one of those jam maker things. I don't know much about them. Anybody have or have used one before?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Molly, I'm not sure what you are talking about. Jam maker? I'm not familiar with that.
Nothing wrong at all with water bathing anything so long as the PH level of whatever you are canning is low enough to have a high acidity. If something isn't acidic enough, a little lemon juice or vinegar works wonders.


----------



## TNbear23

Last night it 5 pints of pork. Today 10# of potatoes


----------



## Homesteader

Nine 2-person servings of swiss chard to the freezer! The chard in the garden is in full production now!


----------



## Vosey

7 pints of green beans yesterday, just the very beginning of the beans. Today 7 24 oz jars of fingerling potatoes! Very exciting that we have any potatoes after the gophers got to them.


----------



## countryfied2011

8 pints of spaghetti sauce. I have 10lbs of pintos soaking to can tomorrow and more sauces to make with tomatoes.


Here is a jam maker
http://www.freshpreserving.com/jam-maker

I havent used one but I saw it the other day on the Ball Website.


----------



## Werforpsu

3 quarts of chicken stock today, 4 quarts of green beans on friday. I feel like such a small time canner compared to you all! 
I don't know how you all grow so much.... i have the space (we live on 20 acres, though about 17 is woods), but i don't have the time to weed pick and process so much!
...maybe when i don't have a 4 yo and a 6 yo....


----------



## countryfied2011

Your doing great,,everything you can adds to your stock..:rock: DH and I are retired and kids are grown...we have a deal he does the gardening and I do the canning. I do the planning and starting seed and he tills and disc. Some years I get more canning done than others...sometimes I just freeze and can later.

If there is a Pinto Bean shortage--DH and I are prepared...lol 7qts and 18 pints of pinto beans today, 5 qts of crushed tomatoes, 6 trays of cherry tomatoes and three trays of zucchini dehydrating.


----------



## Homesteader

28 pints potatoes from the garden!


----------



## Jeepgirl86

Blanched and froze 2-1/2 qt green beans today. The beans are starting to slow down..yay!!!! 

Corn is coming on slowly, along with the tomatoes so maybe next week I'll be busy again.


----------



## TNbear23

6 half pints of breakfast sausage, 6 pints of pork and 6 quarts of potatoes in the cooker now.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

6 quarts spicy pickles
5 quarts and 1 pint sweet pickles


----------



## countryfied2011

4 pints of purple hull peas and 5 pints of Limas/Purple Hull Butter Beans


----------



## Homesteader

6 Quarts of Bacon and Molasses Beans!


----------



## badlander

10 quarts of zucchini blanched and in the freezer, 4 quarts sliced for baked zucchini sticks and 6 diced to mix with hamburger. The way prices are at the meat counter I've decided to cut back on the amount of burger I use in recipes like spaghetti and tacos and mix some squash in with the meat to stretch things a bit. I've discovered that the squash takes on the flavor of the meat and is quite good.

1 quart of egg plant also went into the freezer along with two quarts of green beans.

Tonight, more squash goes into the dehydrator. My squash are going nuts to the point that I have more than I can use. A box is going to the road tonight with FREE written on it. Hopefully some Amish guy will pick it up on his way by and take it home to his wife who will look at him and say Why in the world did you bring that home? I have more than I can use!

Tomatoes are on the verge of turning. I need to buy more pint jars cause I see myself doing some canning in a week or two.

Also picked and put about 8 ounces of huge blackberries in the freezer to mix with the goose berries that I picked last week. I see a mixed berry pie in our immediate future!


----------



## Vosey

Werforpsu said:


> 3 quarts of chicken stock today, 4 quarts of green beans on friday. I feel like such a small time canner compared to you all!
> I don't know how you all grow so much.... i have the space (we live on 20 acres, though about 17 is woods), but i don't have the time to weed pick and process so much!
> ...maybe when i don't have a 4 yo and a 6 yo....


I just said to DH today that I could easily take the rest of the summer off and put up food every day! I've been on vacation, carefully planned to coincide with the garden, but hmm, the garden is a little later this year. I like doing small canner loads, much easier and less stressful. 

As for canning, 2 quarts and 4 quart and a half jars of potatoes. Leeks, scallions, green beans and zucchini in the dehydrator. Oh, and a bag of "mini-bells", peppers that DH wanted out of his site as we didn't grow them. By winter he'll have no idea if he's eating our colored peppers or store bought


----------



## ReneeP

Six pints of beautiful mixed fruit. Combination of peaches, apricots, cherries, and mango.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

10 pints sweet corn, 5 pints beef roast, 3 pints stock


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

9 pints and 1 quart sweet pickle relish


----------



## countryfied2011

4qts and 1 pint of crushed tomatoes and 6 pints of Chili Base


----------



## Werforpsu

12 jars of grape jelly and 9 jars of pickles.


----------



## badlander

More zucchini in the dehydrator even as I type. I accidentally picked my first jalapeÃ±os yesterday when a branch snapped as I was checking them. I tested one and boy are they going to make one hot salsa for us!


----------



## arnie

"" blackberrys !!!! " theres gonna be dumplings and ice cream in my future


----------



## countryfied2011

Yesterday canned 4qts and 8 pints of potatoes from the garden, 3 pints of praline syrup and dehydrated a few trays of cherry tomatoes and herbs. Dehydrated stevia but I think I did something wrong so threw that away and will try later once I read some more about it.

Today I canned 16 pints of hamburger meat with beef broth, tomorrow's schedule is pineapple and chicken(not together though...lol)

I normally dont can my potatoes but the threads i read on here I changed my mind and decided to try again(one year I tried it and didnt like it) Yesterday's potatoes were delicious and plan on canning some more.


----------



## big rockpile

Canned Green Beans, Salsa, Tomato Juice, Peaches.

big rockpile


----------



## countryfied2011

14 pints of fresh pineapple, 10 pints of chicken and 7 qts of chicken soup...I feel like I am back working 12 hr days instead of being retired...lol


----------



## badlander

I froze three packages of green beans-pulled the plants, thank the Maker they didn't do well this year. Only three pickings but that was enough for me considering that the squash are going crazy..speaking of squash. three quarts of puree and one quart of ground in the freezer. I have about another 15 pounds in the fridge waiting for me but the zucs seem to be petering out now and my freezer is full. I'm glad because my sweet corn is ready. I froze two quart bags and we had three ears for dinner along with whole green beans and baked Zucchini sticks. The only thing I had to buy was the sirloin steak I grilled along with the corn. Finest kind of dinner. Every thing from our garden except for the meat. I told my husband that we needed deer in the freezer. At least one. Preferably two. I'm tired of being slave to the grocery store.


----------



## HoofPick

5 trays of strawberries in the dehydrator now. I have about 4 pounds left that I will turn into leathers tomorrow.


----------



## dodgesmammaw

Peaches and sweet pickles.


----------



## Jeepgirl86

Doing my first batch of pickled beets for DH...wish me luck!  Green beans are about done, thank goodness! Zukes and crook neck squash keep coming so they keep going into the freezer, will be nice this winter!


----------



## Karenrbw

16 pints of green beans and 9 pints of blackberries is evening since I got off work. Tommorrow, we tackle the tomatoes - salsa and tomato juice.


----------



## bigjon

8pints of dill pickles.


----------



## Wendy

42 quarts of peaches.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Wow, 42 qts of peaches.....wow. my kids would love that.


----------



## countryfied2011

canned 7qts and 8 pints of red potatoes


----------



## Karenrbw

26 pints of salsa today. Tomatoes and tomato juice tomorrow.


----------



## Vosey

8 pints of rabbit with store-canned tomatoes. Froze the last of the early bush beans yesterday, 6 meals worth and more leeks.


----------



## Homesteader

We got enough cukes from the garden to can 4 pint-and-a-half jars of pickles. Two were dill and two were sweet!


----------



## StaceyS

3 quarts of zucchini dill "soup" basically just chunks of zucchini with a dill dip spice blend, smells really good. Figure I'll add sour cream or something when I heat it for a meal


----------



## Jeepgirl86

8 pt green beans, 11 pt diced tomatoes and 1 pt tomato juice.


----------



## Wendy

> wow, 42 qts of peaches.....wow. My kids would love that.



They are almost too pretty to open! I like to look at them for awhile


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Mm-mmm, sunshine in a jar.


----------



## countryfied2011

Today was 13 pints of ketchup and 14 qts of veggie soup


----------



## Homesteader

oooooooooo Wendy........nice............

Finally, finally got to canning today but didn't start til late. So 9 pints teeny weeny marble sized potatoes. Starting with the smallest first.

Have cut up about half of the nectarines from our tree, but they look awful. They ooze this clear tasteless something? Pectin maybe? And they have lots of healed over scrapes and I only get about 1/3 of the fruit from each one. Not even sure what to do with them exactly. I guess I'll dehydrate them. I don't think DH is all that fond of apricot jam. Loves peach though.


----------



## strawberrygirl

We canned 28 quarts of green beans between yesterday and today.


----------



## HoofPick

I got 5 snack sized bags of strawberry chips and a few strawberry leathers.


----------



## Karenrbw

Finished up this batch of tomatoes yesterday with 14 quarts of stewed tomatoes with onions. Also canned another 9 pints of salsa and 17 quarts of tomato juice. 

Yesterday afternoon, the kids and I went to a friend's house and picked about 10 gallons of green beans. We picked another bucket at home today. I guess I know what we are going to be doing tomorrow.


----------



## badlander

Yesterday I processed 5 pints of corn for the freezer, two pints of shredded zucchini with only one more large zuc to process and added to the bag of blackberries that I've harvested from my plants.

The blackberries are ripening just plain weird this year. Several plants are ripening fruit now, Several more have half matured fruit on them and the bulk have very young berries on them. One poor plant is still blooming. It makes harvesting them sporadic at best but the berries are HUGE! Some of them are bigger than my husband's thumbnail, thumb and all.


----------



## countryfied2011

BL our wild Blackberries were like that too, finally at the end they all died off because of not enough rain. I ended up with a gallon and half. We only have one big patch and a couple of small ones. Ours were big this year also.

Took a day off from canning today..lol


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

9 pints sweet pickle relish. Which makes 25 pints and one quart this year so far.


----------



## Becka03

we did 7 quarts of sweet pickles tonight


----------



## badlander

2 pints of tomatoes and 2 pints of tomato juice. I am so wired. Never thought I could get excited by just hot bathing four pint jars of tomatoes and hearing that satisfying "PING!" as they sealed. I used to help my mom can tomatoes 30 years ago. We would stand at the sink, mom skinning the blanched tomatoes while I washed quart fruit jars.

Mom died in 99 and I haven't canned since probably 5 years before then so it was like spending the morning with her even though she wasn't here. Thanks mom, see, I WAS paying attention.:happy:


----------



## Jeepgirl86

8 pt diced tomatoes, 12 pt pinto beans (from dry), 4 pt navy beans (from dry), dehydrated some strawberries too, 3 qt zucchini and 2 qt yellow squash to freezer.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

6 quarts dill pickles; some whole, some spears, some sliced
6 pints sweet pickles 
1 pint sweet pickled jalepenos


----------



## badlander

5 quart packages of eggplant slices.


----------



## barefootflowers

24 pints of peach blackberry jam and no end in sight! I'm using a recipe that calls for cinnamon and ginger and Wow!- eating it on a pb& j right now


----------



## ReneeP

4 pints of lemon-bay pickled green beans and 4 pints of basil-garlic pickled green beans.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Add 5 pints banana pepper rings


----------



## Reboopie

17 quarts pepper relish


----------



## countryfied2011

Wow everyone has been busy...I took the day off today, but tomorrow I will be starting again but this time it will be outside on a double burner propane camp stove.(a new adventure for me) This will be interesting...I am going to do tomatoes since I have plenty and if it messes up...I have more where they came from


----------



## dodgesmammaw

22 pints and 2 quarts of peaches.


----------



## badlander

countryfied2011 said:


> Wow everyone has been busy...I took the day off today, but tomorrow I will be starting again but this time it will be outside on a double burner propane camp stove.(a new adventure for me) This will be interesting...I am going to do tomatoes since I have plenty and if it messes up...I have more where they came from


Let us know how it goes. I have a glass top range and it is impossible to use a big canner on it. I have been water bathing tomatoes on it without difficulty but will have to go to either a turkey fryer or a camp stove to use the canner I bought last year. I would also like to get the canning OUT of the house in the summer.


----------



## countryfied2011

badlander said:


> Let us know how it goes. I have a glass top range and it is impossible to use a big canner on it. I have been water bathing tomatoes on it without difficulty but will have to go to either a turkey fryer or a camp stove to use the canner I bought last year. I would also like to get the canning OUT of the house in the summer.


It went really well....I have a thread that I posted pictures of it all, it is called "My first canning adventure outside"

I canned 7 qts of tomatoes...canning is starting to slow down, maybe I need to start canning the freezer..lol


----------



## badlander

Thanks countryfried2011. I'll give it a look.

My offering today, two pints of salsa, 3 pints of hot sauce, only DH tasted it and said 'make the next batch hotter!'

Here I was only going to make one batch. :Bawling:


----------



## Vosey

3 pints of beans and 4 of beets, the last of the bush beans and last of our first bed of beets.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

5 pints and 8 half pints of sweet pickles. Started sauerkraut, will can that in a few weeks.


----------



## bigjon

garlic pickles!16 pints.


----------



## countryfied2011

11 half pints of homemade bbq sauce from our tomatoes. Also froze 5lbs and 4oz of peeled, cored halved of tomatoes for later use. Froze a sheet of cherry tomatoes too.


----------



## Wendy

43 quarts of green beans.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Wow, Wendy, that many beans in one day...how many canners do you have?


----------



## Wendy

Unfortunately, only 1. It took me all day. I plan on getting another as they are now running them on sale.


----------



## Vosey

5 pints of pickled beets


----------



## unregistered358895

I did 6 half pints of blackberry jam and 4 half pints of salsa.


----------



## mollymae

I just got out the last mixed veggies/soup mix for the day. 28 quarts and 10 pints. This week we have also canned a boat load of rattlesnake beans. Tomorrow will be only tomatoes since I'm very behind on canning those for winter. Its funny how you have things planned out and how those plans completely change in an instant or day. What do y'all do with your yellow cherry tomatoes? Ours are sooooo good. I'd like to preserve them some how but not sure how. We eat them now with basil and balsamic. Is there a way to can that?


----------



## countryfied2011

mollymae said:


> I just got out the last mixed veggies/soup mix for the day. 28 quarts and 10 pints. This week we have also canned a boat load of rattlesnake beans. Tomorrow will be only tomatoes since I'm very behind on canning those for winter. Its funny how you have things planned out and how those plans completely change in an instant or day. What do y'all do with your yellow cherry tomatoes? Ours are sooooo good. I'd like to preserve them some how but not sure how. We eat them now with basil and balsamic. Is there a way to can that?


I havent canned any, I would think they would cook down to much...I like them dehydrated and yesterday I just put some in the freezer so I dont know how they will work. But dehydrated are good


----------



## mollymae

I think I will dehydrate some. Thanks countryfied! I had a friend tell me to slice then pat out in fresh basil then dehydrate. I'm going to try some plain and some with basil. Although....I prefer my hung dry basil opposed to dehydrated. I'll try it anyway. We have an Excalibur dehydrator....but its so dang humid here it takes forever and doesn't have good color. We live on the river too....kinda in a hole...which doesn't help


----------



## Becka03

I roast me cherry tomatoes with basil and olive oil ans spices then freeze ... they are great that way


----------



## Becka03

*my not me! Lol what am I a pirate?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Becka03 said:


> *my not me! Lol what am I a pirate?


Arrrrrr

You are just about 6 weeks early.
http://www.talklikeapirate.com/piratehome.html


----------



## Homesteader

Sunday 28 pints potatoes. 6 quarts pickles. Nine dinners' worth beans to the freezer!


----------



## Cajun Arkie

10 pints purple hull peas, 5 pints stewed tomatoes


----------



## CraftyLady

I'm picking Blackberries again today. I usually pick every 2 or 3 days and get a gallon or so. Then into the freezer for jelly making day. I have a juicer/steamer that works great for this. Make the juice one day then jelly all day the next. So, out to the back 40 I go.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

7 more quarts green beans


----------



## Homesteader

Well I did it! The potato harvest is canned! Whoop! Today 14 pints and 4 quarts, bringing the year total to 99 pints, 4 quarts. Plus we ate a lot of fresh!

Also, 3 pints - one yellow wax beans, one green beans!

I literally have no room left in the freezer. It's full with our stock, sauce, peach jam makings, beans, chard, that's what we grew! Of course there's also beef, chicken, pork, cheese, some buns, etc. that we didn't grow.


----------



## Nankipoo

Finally getting back to canning. My goal is to can up the ground beef and stew meat in the freezer from our last half beef. Did 8 pints ground beef Friday and 8 pints stew meat Sunday. Only 80 more pounds of ground beef to go!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Add 7 pints sweet corn


----------



## Jeepgirl86

Dehydrated a load of strawberries from the freezer, made some strawberry leather too. 1 qt corn for freezer, not much left after we get done eating dinner. I'll do up more squash and zucchini today after I get the green beans going. Lots to do! Tomatoes are coming on slowly so it helps!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

6 quarts dill pickles
5 quarts + 2 pints bread and butter pickles


----------



## ReneeP

8 half-pints of apricot jam and a gallon of dehydrated apricot halves.


----------



## Peggy

froze tomotes . hoping to get enough at once to can some.


----------



## countryfied2011

8 pints of tomatoes/okra, haven't done this before should be good~ Froze 2 more trays of cherry tomatoes


----------



## arnie

I put 139 quarts of sweet corn up at the local community cannery and I put these jars of berrys pickles and peaches up this week also / having a cannery in the county is great for making short work of big harveast .


----------



## StaceyS

5 pints stewed zucchini, 5 pints green & yellow beans, 3 quarts pork shank & pintos, tomorrow I am doing grape juice and more zucchini soup, maybe a mexican style for tortilla soup


----------



## Jeepgirl86

8 pt green beans, 3 pt tomato juice and 2 pt diced tomatoes.


----------



## Vosey

8 pints of cherries. Leftover cherries are going to go in the dehydrator as soon as I get offline!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

6 pints of sweet corn just went into the canner.


----------



## dodgesmammaw

5 pints of salsa, 7 pints of tomatoes, 9 pints and 6 quarts squash relish.


----------



## countryfied2011

6 1.5 pints of tomato soup. I really love these 1.5 pints jars. I think they will be a good size for DH and I


----------



## wally

Our tomatos are terrible this year, we get a couple here and there and have been freezing till we get enough for a batch. The last couple days the pantry has been getting full. We have canned 21 pts dill pickles, 9 pts kidney beans,5 chili base (mrs wages) and 14 1/2 pts of enchilada sauce.


----------



## DJ54

7 Qts. of tomato/Veg. blend juice yesterday. Getting about 25 lb. of tomatoes every 3-4 days,and the Roma's are just now starting to turn. Going to be trying the recipe for tomato sauce for pasta from the Ball canning book when they are ripe, hope it's good..!!


----------



## Vosey

8 pints of green beans!


----------



## chester5731

32 pints of carrots yesterday. Hoping to do more tonight.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

15 pt of cole slaw


----------



## countryfied2011

8 1.5 pints of beef, trying to decide if I want to start on tomatoes or wait until the morning...I dont think we are ever going to run out of tomatoes.


----------



## StickyFloors

10 qts of peaches and put on a 5 gallon drum of sauerkraut. hoping to get tomatoes in this week and plan on doing about 150-200lbs of those.


----------



## chester5731

20 pints of carrots last night. A total of 52 so far. Probably half done.


----------



## Jeepgirl86

Only did 2 qt of zucchini for the freezer yesterday. We've had nothing but rain for the last 4 days and the garden is looking bad. Tomatoes are not doing much. Only thing besides the weeds that like this weather are the green beans and I'm about sick of them! lol


----------



## countryfied2011

Canned the broth from the beef yesterday....made 4 pints, my dad stopped by and picked up some okra and jars and made 12 pints of pickled okra for my son-in-law.

I hit Ace today, got 10 cases of pints, 2 cases of qts and 3 cases of 1.5


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

5 quarts and 1 pint tomato sauce


----------



## MoTightwad

23 in 1/2 pt sized jars of strawberry jam, 9 quarts of stewed cabbage to freeze. Have done so many jars of salsa that I have forgotten the number. Busy but great summer. Like it that you all have had such good canning this time. Good eats this winter.


----------



## hercsmama

Not all today, but over the last week, 68 pints of creamed corn, 74 pints of plain corn, 32 qt.s of pulled pork. 28 qt.s of Fajita pork, and just going in the canners today, it looks like another 28 qt.s of pork cubes.
I'm so sick of corn and pork, ya'll have no idea.
I'm sure I'll be happy about it later, but right now, I just don't want to look at either.
Starting on tomatoes in the next week, and I'm going to be dehydrating several bushels of cucumbers this week as well..


----------



## chester5731

Another 20 pints of carrots last night. Going to take a break for a noght or two before doing more. We have 72 pints so far and a lot of carrots to go. I figure better do them this year cause it may not be a good crop next year.


----------



## MollysMom

Since it's just my husband and I, I do small batch canning. The other day I canned pear butter, today I made 3 pint jars of refrigerator Monkey Butter and now I'm picking the ripe concord grapes from our vines-the vines are full! I plan to either make jelly or juice from these grapes. Our white grapes will become juice. The juice will be a nice change this winter.


----------



## Werforpsu

countryfied2011 said:


> 8 pints of tomatoes/okra, haven't done this before should be good~ Froze 2 more trays of cherry tomatoes


what do you do with frozen cherry tomatoes??


----------



## arnie

tomatoes n pickles


----------



## Werforpsu

3 qts tomato soup (+! almost qt that I ate for lunch) and 5 pts of cubed pumpkin.


----------



## countryfied2011

The last of the green beans--6qts, also canned 4qts and 1 1.5 pint of crushed tomatoes.



> what do you do with frozen cherry tomatoes??


You can use them in soups and stuff or eat them like frozen grapes..



> 3 qts tomato soup (+! almost qt that I ate for lunch)


Did you use that recipe I posted or did you try a different one?


----------



## Werforpsu

countryfied2011 said:


> Did you use that recipe I posted or did you try a different one?


I used the recipe. I realized last night that I had everything on hand for that recipe. the basil, onions and tomatoes came from the garden, garlic was a gift from someone else's garden. I had celery in the fridge which I needed to use because we leave on vacation tomorrow night and I always have brown sugar on hand so...tada!!!

It was VERY good! I ate that whole 'almost a quart' for lunch and loved it. it reminds me of tomato basil soup that you can get at restaurants. I will be making a lot more of that since it ended up being my 3 favorite things...cheep, delicious and can-able!


----------



## countryfied2011

I plan on making some more too....It will taste so good this winter with homemade bread/grilled cheese..:happy: So glad I could share the recipe with you~ Have a good vacation and a safe trip


----------



## big rockpile

Canned several Quarts of Chili my wife is going to Can several Quarts of One Pot Meals.

big rockpile


----------



## Janis R

Yellow squash and zucchini


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

7 pints of green beans


HDAcres


----------



## Vosey

6 pints of blackberries


----------



## Vosey

5 quarts of beef chunks


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

7 pints sweet corn
7 quarts tomato sauce


----------



## countryfied2011

4 one and half pints of tomato soup


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

What is your recipe for tomato soup?


----------



## Becka03

14 pints of peach salsa


----------



## 36376

Saturday - 7 quarts tomato juice and 7 quarts zukes/tomatoes/onions
Sunday - 28 quarts sweet dill pickles
Today - 1 quart and 7 pints sweet dill pickles


----------



## StickyFloors

13 quarts tomato sauce (using a new recipe where they were baked first) - terrible yield from 80 lbs of romas
24 half pints of apricot chutney


----------



## countryfied2011

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> What is your recipe for tomato soup?



http://www.littlehouseliving.com/canning-tomato-soup.html


And it is so good, everyone loves it around here. Werforpsu HT member made/canned some and she loved it too.

Edited to add, I do one thing different than she does....i food process all of the ingredients until it is a puree and then strain it, instead of only straining the juice.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

13 pints potatoes


----------



## Homesteader

Four dinners' worth carrots from the garden!
I've lost track, can't recall if I posted, 6 pints dilly beans (one broke in canner). First time making them, used yellow wax beans mostly. Tried one today, it has red pepper flakes in it. It also called for jalepeno's but we don't like those so I put a single dried Dundicut pepper pod in each jar. They are a bit spicy for me, but oh the flavor is fabulous! I will try another recipe next with less pepper.

DH has been putting up pickles - dill, sweet and bread & butter, oh so good. About 10 quarts of those. Lots of chard into freezer too.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

So far today I have done 14 qt of peaches, 18 pints of peaches and 4 pints of peach salsa. Might get one more load done tonight....then I'll be out of peaches  Tomorrow I will be trying to scrub the sticky off the kitchen.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

1.5 pints hot sauce 
11 quarts tomato sauce


----------



## Janis R

4 quarts of rabbit, 5 quarts yellow squash, 4 quarts of hubbard squash (roasted first) and 12 pints of lime pickles.


----------



## countryfied2011

6 pints of minute steak in Au Jus and 2 pints of Au Jus. Dehydrated a bunch of croutons in the dehydrator too


----------



## StickyFloors

Janis R said:


> 12 pints of lime pickles.



Janis, did you make lime pickles like as in Indian lime pickles? If so, I love that stuff! If not, what are lime pickles?


Put up 12 pints + 1 quart roasted Gravenstein apple sauce, 4 quarts roasted tomato sauce.


----------



## Becka03

14 pints of peach BBQ sauce
14 pints of sliced pears
5 quarts of sliced pears

10 tray Excalibur dehydrator filled with sliced onions

20 quart roaster filled with all the veggie scraps and chicken bones for stock- to can this weekend- it will take that long to reduce


----------



## Becka03

Last night we did the ball cannimg book recipe for corn relish 14 pints and then 12 quarts of hamburger dills


----------



## Becka03

countryfied2011 said:


> http://www.littlehouseliving.com/canning-tomato-soup.html
> 
> 
> And it is so good, everyone loves it around here. Werforpsu HT member made/canned some and she loved it too.
> 
> Edited to add, I do one thing different than she does....i food process all of the ingredients until it is a puree and then strain it, instead of only straining the juice.


Thanks for posting this! We made this- only we have a vintage Vita Mix- so we vitamixed everything into a puree and didn't strain anything- since it was all liquid- and wowzers was it good! we canned 23 pints- 2 didn't seal- but those are in the fridge now!
We also canned 16 pints of chicken stock- 
my chicken stock is like my favorite thing to make and now that I have a pressure canner and don't have to freeze it - I am so grateful! 
I love making something from what others might consider trash- I save all my poultry bones and veggie scraps in separate freezer containers and then fill the roaster with them and add water- and then cook for 2 days until it reduces-


----------



## countryfied2011

Tomato Soup.....I am so glad you like it....we love it too. Can you imagine how good it is going to taste this winter with some homemade bread. 

This year has been my first year really using my pressure canner a lot. I think I have only water bathed a couple of times this year. I have been keeping the PC on the counter..lol And yes pressure canning your stock is a whole lot easier than taking up space in the freezer and then thawing out when you need..


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

48 pints of Salsa!!


----------



## Werforpsu

countryfied2011 said:


> http://www.littlehouseliving.com/canning-tomato-soup.html
> 
> 
> And it is so good, everyone loves it around here. Werforpsu HT member made/canned some and she loved it too.
> 
> Edited to add, I do one thing different than she does....i food process all of the ingredients until it is a puree and then strain it, instead of only straining the juice.


Do you think that you get a higher yield or that it strains better by using the food processor first?
I used my food mill which is really small (about 1 pint size) and it took forever to mill all of the pulp. my one recipe gave me almost 4 qts.


----------



## countryfied2011

Werforpsu said:


> Do you think that you get a higher yield or that it strains better by using the food processor first?
> I used my food mill which is really small (about 1 pint size) and it took forever to mill all of the pulp. my one recipe gave me almost 4 qts.


What i do after i peel and core is take and qtr them and take a masher and mash the first layer in the pot...once that gets to cooking then I add the rest of the tomatoes(I never measure..lol)once they have boiled a little while then i add the other stuff and once the onions are clear and everything is nice and hot then I let it cool for a little bit and then start putting it in my processer(I have a Ninja) this turns everything into liquid except the seeds then I strain the seeds through a seive. I have a Victorio Food strainer but I think it keeps too much of the tomato. It seems like I get more for the soup if i puree all of it instead of strain.


----------



## countryfied2011

10 pints of green tomato pickle(an old recipe of my MIL's)


----------



## Becka03

Werforpsu said:


> Do you think that you get a higher yield or that it strains better by using the food processor first?
> I used my food mill which is really small (about 1 pint size) and it took forever to mill all of the pulp. my one recipe gave me almost 4 qts.


I love our vitamix- we had about 17 lbs of tomatoes- and we got 23 pints of soup- 
we used 6 onions and I only had one bunch of celery so that is what I used- 
I did up the garlic- since we love it- I think I used 15 cloves LOL


----------



## bigjon

6qts of mustard dill pickles using summer squash!


----------



## barefootflowers

11 quarts dilly beans, 8 quarts of Basil Garlic Beans (like dilly beans, but no dill), 14 quarts of chicken stock from the chickens we just butchered. Anyone else use the feet in the stock? Makes such a rich stock!

And after I go milk the cows...salsa and blackberry jam.


----------



## barefootflowers

Thanks so much for the soup recipe! I spent too much time trying to find just the right tomato basil one to can. I made a small batch to test it out- it was delicious! Bring on those tomatoes!


----------



## Vosey

4 pints of plum sauce and 6 of plums in syrup.


----------



## Jeepgirl86

Over the weekend I did 4-1/2 pt of tomato puree and loaded the dehydrator with green onions, plums and cayenne peppers (not all together!). Going to try the tomato basil soup also and found some other soups I want to try this week. Come on tomatoes!!!


----------



## Becka03

Oh my- goodness- I think pints of the Tomato soup will be all I make with my tomatoes this yr!
I had a pint for lunch with some matzo crackers and cheese- and so did DH- he loved it and so did I!!!

Thank you again for posting that recipe!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

8 pints and 1 quart salsa


----------



## Werforpsu

6 qts whole Roma tomatoes canned
8 pts whole Roma tomatoes in canner now

2 gallons of tomato sauce thickening on the oven overnight
30 pounds of tomatoes set aside for tomato soup
about 100 Roma tomatoes sitting on the kitchen table waiting to be canned.

tomorrow I go buy my 2-3 bushels of peaches so I will say good bye to tomato canning AND $100 but say hello to fresh peaches to eat, can halved, make jam from, and make pie filling from!!!


----------



## StickyFloors

Werforpsu is amazing!!!!


I put up 9 qts peaches and put up peels and bad parts into vinegar and have 3 racks of pears in the dehydrator. 

Drying the peach pits too so I can make almond extract from them in a day or so. 

Also put a tray of nectarines into freezer if that counts.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

StickyFloors said:


> Werforpsu is amazing!!!!
> 
> 
> I put up 9 qts peaches and put up peels and bad parts into vinegar and have 3 racks of pears in the dehydrator.
> 
> Drying the peach pits too so I can make almond extract from them in a day or so.
> 
> Also put a tray of nectarines into freezer if that counts.


Almond extract from peach pits? I am intrigued, please tell the process.
Also, to make the bad parts into vinegar, how do you go about that? Is it the same process with other fruits?
Thank you.


----------



## StickyFloors

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Almond extract from peach pits? I am intrigued, please tell the process.
> Also, to make the bad parts into vinegar, how do you go about that? Is it the same process with other fruits?
> Thank you.


My pleasure! None of the fruit goes to waste in my house! 

Let the pits dry out a bit and then crack them with hammer to get the inner seed out. Put those in a jar with cheap vodka and let them extract in a dark place for as long as you like (I'll end up keeping mine in there for a few months). Open lid and let out any built up water vapor and give it a shake once every few days. 

Vinegar - here's where I got the info:
http://www.rural-revolution.com/2013/07/making-fruit-scrap-vinegar.html - Just got one batch to the acidization stage and it smells great!


----------



## Werforpsu

StickyFloors said:


> My pleasure! None of the fruit goes to waste in my house!
> 
> Let the pits dry out a bit and then crack them with hammer to get the inner seed out. Put those in a jar with cheap vodka and let them extract in a dark place for as long as you like (I'll end up keeping mine in there for a few months). Open lid and let out any built up water vapor and give it a shake once every few days. !


so do you then use that like you would almond extract? is it peach flavored at all? I'm thinking icing for cake??? Do you remove the seeds after those few months??


----------



## Werforpsu

After dehydrating in the oven over night, I added 8 cans of tomato paste to my sauce and made 14 cups of it into pizza sauce
in the canner right now are:
12 jelly jars of pizza sauce
1 pint of pizza sauce
7 pints of tomato sauce

here is a pic on my 2 bushes of peaches and the bounty of tomatoes that I picked the other night after getting home from vacation (before i started cooking it and such)


----------



## Homesteader

14 pints beef chunks!


----------



## StickyFloors

Werforpsu said:


> so do you then use that like you would almond extract? is it peach flavored at all? I'm thinking icing for cake??? Do you remove the seeds after those few months??


Yep! I believe that is what almond extract is - extract of stone fruit pits. It will smell and taste like almond extract, no matter what the stone fruit. I've done it with cherries, plums, apricots, nectarines and peaches. I'm lazy, so I just mix them all together kindof like how you make officer's jam.

Yes, I'll strain and store in a few months. I'll just use my nose as a guide.

This blog shows you all the particulars - it's a good post!

http://oystersandpearls.net/homemade-almond-extract/


----------



## Guest

What I'm canning tomorrow, is that close enough?


----------



## Werforpsu

TraciInTexas said:


> What I'm canning tomorrow, is that close enough?


What is that? it looks like plums almost, but..


----------



## Homesteader

werfor - I'm not TraciInTexas, but those are one of those cactus thingies........cannot bring the name to my brain for the life of me (and I live in the desert southwest, how bad is that?), edible cactus stuff...........lol


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Prickly pears??


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

7 quarts of tomato sauce in canner now, another 6-7 quarts heating on stove to go in when this batch comes out. Started it all with a bit over 11.5 gallons of tomato juice yesterday.


----------



## udwe58

Green beans, canned (only 4 pints, but that's all there were). Onions - dried 16 oz jar full. Today, will dehydrate mushrooms. Still waiting on tomatoes. cool summer, hail storms.


----------



## Werforpsu

will it makes sense that I wouldn't recognize them then  Central Pennsylvania isn't a big cactus/succulent place!


----------



## countryfied2011

Well DH is tilling up the garden except for the okra and sunflowers....soon I will be planting winter wheat in there....We just picked the last of the tomatoes...on one hand I am happy and on another sad because canning seasoning is coming to an end....I am waiting on pears from a friend and we will go to the apple orchard next month and after that it will be time to rest and start enjoying the winter bounty...and football games:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Werforpsu said:


> What is that? it looks like plums almost, but..






Homesteader said:


> werfor - I'm not TraciInTexas, but those are one of those cactus thingies........cannot bring the name to my brain for the life of me (and I live in the desert southwest, how bad is that?), edible cactus stuff...........lol






Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Prickly pears??





Yup. Prickly Pear fruits. 80-100 make a half dozen pints of jelly. I'm making a test batch of half pints to see if anyone likes it... LOL!


----------



## Werforpsu

5 quarts and 16 pints of tomato soup.

I have 2 bushels of peaches to can and a friend just drove up to my house and handed me another bushel for free...all she wants is some jam!


----------



## StickyFloors

TraciInTexas said:


> Yup. Prickly Pear fruits. 80-100 make a half dozen pints of jelly. I'm making a test batch of half pints to see if anyone likes it... LOL!


Sometimes the most onery-lookin' fruits make the best jam.


----------



## Homesteader

4 2-person servings carrots and 13 2-person servings various green and yellow beans to the freezer yesterday. This morning, 2 packages sweet peppers to freezer.


----------



## wife89

Tomato sauce... it seems like just when I finish my husband and kids come in the house with more tomatoes.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

15 pints of salsa


----------



## Werforpsu

7 pints of peach jam
9 half pints of peach jam
10 half pints of low sugar peach jam
1 4-ounce of low sugar peach jam
4 quarts of peach pie filling


----------



## StickyFloors

Werforpsu said:


> 7 pints of peach jam
> 9 half pints of peach jam
> 10 half pints of low sugar peach jam
> 1 4-ounce of low sugar peach jam
> 4 quarts of peach pie filling


That sounds just peachy.


----------



## Werforpsu

StickyFloors said:


> That sounds just peachy.


well today I added 4 qts and 1 pt of peach pie filling and 12 qts of halved peaches. i am going to put 6 qts of sliced in the canner tonight.

unfortunately, I tried peach butter and it was a bust...bye bye 8 cups of peach pulp AND I had 2 qts of halved peaches break on my today....uuug, I think I am too tired to can...I have never done 6 canner loads in a day before....

Oh and I canned 10 qts and 1 pt of chicken broth..but that isn't very peachy


----------



## Adirondackgal

My first canning for the year was today. I canned 12 half pints of corn relish and 3 pints of corn relish. I am excited because I just ordered my pressure canner, now I will be able to can meat, veggies, etc. :happy:


----------



## StickyFloors

12 quarts applesauce and made vinegar with the skins/etc.


----------



## wally

19 pints of chopped tomatoes,Mrs wally and DGS (5) are out in the corn field picking yellow field corn for making hominy and parched corn.


----------



## Werforpsu

25 half pints of peach jam
4 pints of halved peaches
4 quarts and 1 pint of pickles

3/4 bushel of peaches left and I am almost out of sugar. i bought 25 pounds on tuesday but I'm gonna have to run to the store tomorrow...


----------



## ethissell

Hi everyone, I'm sorta new here and have been lurking for awhile haha I just wanted to share what I've canned this last week
Tomatoes- 72 pints
Tomato sauce- 9 pints
Peaches- 32 pints
Nectarines- 30 pints
Nectarine jam- 8 half pints
Pears- 15 pints
Pear jam- 4 pints
Applesauce- 11 pints
Apple butter- 4 half pints

And also used to skins/cores from fruit to make wine and vinegar.


----------



## Adirondackgal

Today I canned 8 pints of zesty salsa.


----------



## Adirondackgal

Gee Ethissell-You sure have been busy lately. I wish I had the time to do more. Weekends are usually my only time to do it. Great job!


----------



## countryfied2011

Havent canned anything lately----canner is rusting waiting to go to work(hopefully in the next week or two pears and apples will be ready)...I did put up about 6 pints of okra and today I made Freezer cole slaw put up 3 pints bags and will make another 3 or 4 pints tomorrow...have another head of cabbage to put up.


----------



## MoTightwad

7 quarts of whole tomatoes and 2 pints of speghetti sauce.


----------



## ArkieBlackSheep

8 quarts green beans and new potatoes, 12 pints pickled okra, 12 pints tomato sauce today


Lil black sheep


----------



## Guest

13 pints of Prickly Pear Jelly successfully completed! (Along with one almost-quart for me and DH to enjoy, just not BWB sealed.)

It turned out soooooooo tasty! I need to make some more of this stuff!!


----------



## StickyFloors

TraciInTexas said:


> 13 pints of Prickly Pear Jelly successfully completed! (Along with one almost-quart for me and DH to enjoy, just not BWB sealed.)
> 
> It turned out soooooooo tasty! I need to make some more of this stuff!!


In Hawaii, there's these awful little guavas that nobody likes but they make GREAT jelly.

What fun! thanks for sharing this Traci!


----------



## Becka03

12 quarts of salsa- 
also dehydrating onions in my 10 tray Excalibur-
and smoked 25 lbs of chicken breasts- I will vacuum seal most- some for lunches and dinner this week though-


----------



## Adirondackgal

8 pints of regular salsa
7 quarts of tomatoes


----------



## Werforpsu

13 quarts peaches
14 pints whole tomatoes
4 quarts whole tomatoes


----------



## Karenrbw

2 1/2 gallons of grape juice canned today


----------



## Homesteader

2 pints dilly beans, one pint bread and butter pickles (the last of the cukes unfortunately).


----------



## Jeepgirl86

Sunday DH smoked 4 chickens (cut in half)...they went into the freezer. I canned 7 qt of venison stew. Today I have 18 pt tomato sauce done with about that much left to go. I have a bushel of peaches waiting on me in the basement, will try to get to them tomorrow. I have 7 qt of chicken soup almost ready but don't know when I'll be able to finish it and can it up today.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

11 pints of tomato purÃ©e yesterday and several bags of corn into the freezer. May do duck broth and duck meat next weekend. Has anyone done this? Is duck any good this way?


HDAcres


----------



## StickyFloors

17 quarts tomato sauce
3 quarts tomato juice
6 pints roasted pepper and garlic sauce

in the excalibur;
1 roll of tomato leather
3 trays of tomatoes

That puts me at 39 quarts tomato sauce. Goal is 48 - enough for a year for the two of us.


----------



## wife89

5 1/2 quarts of Rotel and the peels are in the dehydrator. I also have another batch of tomatoes in the steamer juicer. I will make those into sauce tomorrow


----------



## countryfied2011

Put up 10 pint size Food Saver bags of okra in the freezer and have that much or more to put up tomorrow. Might just pickle some of it.


----------



## wally

HandyDandyAcres said:


> 11 pints of tomato purÃ©e yesterday and several bags of corn into the freezer. May do duck broth and duck meat next weekend. Has anyone done this? Is duck any good this way?
> 
> 
> HDAcres


We dont like duck period...its not good any way..


----------



## SueMc

Sixteen 1/2 pints of lemon verbena jelly. It is really good and so pretty. 
I've been trying to utilize my herbs more this year. I've also packed verbena leaves in a couple of qts of honey. The lemon flavor in the honey is very good too.

Besides that, I've been canning tomato everything since the season started. Many, many trays of cherry tomatoes have been dehydrated too.
I'm ready to let the chickens, turkeys and guineas in the garden for a tomato feast!


----------



## Wendy

> May do duck broth and duck meat next weekend. Has anyone done this? Is duck any good this way?


I have done duck & goose that way & they were both very good. I also can a lot of rabbit.

I did 21 quarts of tomato juice today.


----------



## Werforpsu

16 pints of tomato sauce

have maybe 8 pints left to do tomorrow and then i will be about done with the tomatoes. i am ready to let friends take the rest. I could use more for the year but I am tired of tomato everything. ready to can pears and apples.


----------



## countryfied2011

Werforpsu said:


> 16 pints of tomato sauce
> 
> have maybe 8 pints left to do tomorrow and then i will be about done with the tomatoes. i am ready to let friends take the rest. I could use more for the year but I am tired of tomato everything. ready to can pears and apples.


I'm with ya...:clap:


----------



## StickyFloors

countryfied2011 said:


> I'm with ya...:clap:


Me too. 

Just put up a whole dehydrator full and am reducing some down for leather. 

I <think> I'll do another 50lbs this weekend and call it good.


----------



## wally

Have 6 qts of tomato juice in the canner now..


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Ketchup....I had no intention of canning anything tomato related this year, but I couldn't just let them rot. At least this way 3 gallons of juice fits in 3 pint jars


----------



## wife89

More tomato sauce for me too..... I want to do more Rotel, but my peppers aren't doing too well... I am afraid to go to the garden today... I can about imagine how many more tomatoes we have. May send hubby to work with some. The teachers love free food!!!LOL


----------



## Becka03

7 quarts of pears in light syrup- filled the dehydrator with them too-


----------



## StickyFloors

Well, not canned but put away an entire excalibur full of tomatoes for sun dried tomatoes. Filled 2 half gallons and a bit of a quart when done. 

Also put in 6 trays of very thick sauce for tomato leather. We had rehydrated my tester the other night and it was soooo good. BETTER than hydrated sauce - thick and clingy. I'm sold.

Just got a call from my organic farmer that they have oodles of tomatoes. Guess I'm not done yet!


----------



## Becka03

5 pints of peach butter- I had a gallon jar and 8 cups of slices that needed something done with them or toss'em-


----------



## hippygirl

Not much...7 half pints of candied jalapenos (those things are addicting!).


----------



## Homesteader

5 more dinner's worth of yellow wax beans to the freezer!


----------



## Adirondackgal

I ground up the rest of the zucchini from my garden and froze it, and prepared the rest of the tomatoes I have to make sauce. Thank God for my KA attachments so I could grind up the zucchini and prepare the tomatoes for sauce.


----------



## Jeepgirl86

13 qt peaches, lost one jar in the canner.  Going to make peach jelly today after I restock the sugar supply. More tomatoes, need some diced I guess. Getting to the end of them, thank goodness. Fall planting of zucchini and crook necks are just coming on so will have some fresh before the garden is completely done. Picked all the cayenne peppers and have them drying, will probably grind them when they are done.


----------



## countryfied2011

9 1.5 pints of pork loin canned, 4 packs of chops froze, and 14 thighs froze.


----------



## Janis R

Sweet cherry jam, raspberry jam, blueberries, peach jam and cooked up a oink banana squash and some tomatoes.


----------



## StickyFloors

18 rolls of tomato leather


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

11 pints salsa


----------



## puddlejumper007

canned, six quarts of end "of garden soup" that is what my mil called it,, tomatoes, green beans , onion, celery, peppers, or any thing else you can throw in.... is realy good and healthy for you during the winter. you can just add meat when it is opened.... we love it.


----------



## wally

12 pints of hominy on the stove now.


----------



## StickyFloors

7 half pints of sambal
[eyes watering!]


----------



## Tirzah

The past 2 days:

~Several pints of canned peaches (this is my first time doing this. My husband has never liked canned fruit I finally got him to try this and wow, is it amazing! We have Palisade peaches out here and they are so good!)
~14 half-pints of Peach Jam (I tried Pomona's Pectin for the first time and being able to control the sugar and without having sugar in the pectin makes a huge difference, the jam is awesome, being able to taste fruit rather than sugar)
~8 pints of Zucchini Salsa
~Froze enough Yellow Wax & Green Beans for 5 meals.

I have a slew of tomatoes but they are not ripening. I see Green Tomato Salsa and Green Tomato Mincemeat in the future


----------



## StickyFloors

6 pints of applesauce.


----------



## countryfied2011

9 trays of celery drying


----------



## SueMc

Off topic: Today a young man (physician's assistant) I work with occasionally told me that he pressure canned some food from his garden yesterday. It was his first time but he's been asking questions and buying equipment for a while.
He said it was "very cool".
It's exciting to see younger people interested in learning how to do things like canning!

I'm dehydrating garlic and hot peppers and making red raspberry jam.


----------



## Becka03

puddlejumper007 said:


> canned, six quarts of end "of garden soup" that is what my mil called it,, tomatoes, green beans , onion, celery, peppers, or any thing else you can throw in.... is realy good and healthy for you during the winter. you can just add meat when it is opened.... we love it.


how do you process this? I am curious!
I need this recipe!

We had an 18 quart roaster filled on monday with tomato sauce- cooked it down - got 7 quarts is was so thick! and one almost full quart that I will just stick in the fridge and use this weekend


----------



## Homesteader

Eight dinners' worth total of yellow beans, Fortex beans and Blue Lake Pole beans!


----------



## StickyFloors

SueMc said:


> Off topic: Today a young man (physician's assistant) I work with occasionally told me that he pressure canned some food from his garden yesterday. It was his first time but he's been asking questions and buying equipment for a while.
> He said it was "very cool".
> It's exciting to see younger people interested in learning how to do things like canning!
> 
> I'm dehydrating garlic and hot peppers and making red raspberry jam.


Sue, 

I had a similar experience this week. A friend of mine, younger by about 10 years, wanted to can some veggies and had lots of questions for me. I am very very very happy to see this, aren't you???!! 

I, myself, am fairly new to it - only started canning a few years ago. I've learned nearly everything on the internet or through books, as I was raised by city folk who believed that the State would help them feed themselves.


----------



## southrngardngal

I canned some pickled peppers. When we bought our Jalapeno pepper plants this year instead of three Jalapenos there was one Serrano plant and two Jalapenos in the container. I have pickled some Serrano peppers today and some sliced Jalapeno.


----------



## donnam

Hippy Girl how do you candy jalapenos? That sounds great. Would you share your recipe/instructions please?


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

7 pints of saurkraut and 12 pints of tomato juice. The big crockpot is full cooking more down to be sauce. I'm super proud of my saurkraut since it was my first time making or fermenting anything really


----------



## Vosey

8 pints of creamed corn. First time we've had enough corn to can, very exciting!


----------



## CraftyLady

I didn't can today but, I did shred 9 large Z squash into qt bags to freeze. Got 23 qts.


----------



## Homesteader

Four trays in the dehydrator of sweet peppers from the garden.


----------



## Tirzah

~18 half-pints of Relish
~12 pints of Bread & Butter Pickles with a kick (I added garlic and crushed red pepper) 
~6 pints of Bread & Butter Pickles

No more cucumbers for me, the pigs can have them


----------



## DW

Canned apple jelly and apple/cranberry jelly...can't believe I forgot to taste them!


----------



## Homesteader

Eight pints swiss chard from the garden! That brings the chard tally so far to 28 dinners' worth. I still have chard in the garden to pick. There will be at least 8 more pints worth!


----------



## Werforpsu

I haven't been on in more then a week so in that time I have done:
11 quarts applesauce
9 pints applesauce
2 quarts tomato sauce
5 quarts sliced pears

I have some pear sauce made and 2 more quarts of sliced pears to can this evening.


----------



## Homesteader

Got industrious and went back out even though it was 100F, and cut another canner's worth, so 8 more pints swiss chard!


----------



## Wendy

10 pints of saurkraut


----------



## countryfied2011

1 qt, 7 1.5 pints and 6 pints of slice pears canned in local raw honey syrup. Also have 1 tray in the dehydrator of pears to see if we like them and then will dehydrate the rest of the pears left. My dad took a bunch home to make pear honey jam.

Tomorrow DH and I are going to the apple orchard to get our apples.


----------



## Jeepgirl86

Let's see, it's been a while since I was on:
13 qt sliced pears (one jar broke in the canner  ).
7 half pints pear jelly 
3 half pints of pickled beets (sure takes a lot of beets to fill a jar).
1 pint diced tomatoes (looks like the end of the tomatoes for us).
1 qt diced bell peppers into the freezer.
1 qt sliced sweet yellow peppers into the freezer.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

3 quarts and 3 pints of chicken stock


----------



## Wendy

10 quarts meatballs, 8 quarts spaghetti sauce, & 8 quarts tomato juice.


----------



## countryfied2011

Canned 6 pints and 2 1/2 pints of apple butter. 18 trays of dehydrated apples,(one yesterday) 10 pints of freezer slaw.

My dad did 14 pints of pear honey for us.


----------



## Adirondackgal

I am so envious of everyone. I am still not able to lift anything after injuring my ribs from canning a few weeks ago. I guess I will miss out on the end of the summer harvest and just plan on canning things in the freezer and get some apples to process.


----------



## countryfied2011

Adirondackgal said:


> I am so envious of everyone. I am still not able to lift anything after injuring my ribs from canning a few weeks ago. I guess I will miss out on the end of the summer harvest and just plan on canning things in the freezer and get some apples to process.


I'm sorry for your injury, sending healing thoughts your way. Can you freeze what you have for the end of the harvest and then can later?


----------



## StickyFloors

Country, did you like your dehydrated pears? Hubby loved ours - and he hates pears! The texture change really did it for him!

Adirondak - very sorry to hear about your injury. 

Put up 2 big trays of plums into freezer (clafoutis in winter!) and 12 pints of ketchup. Took days to get the ketchup to come together!


----------



## SueMc

Adirondackgal said:


> I am so envious of everyone. I am still not able to lift anything after injuring my ribs from canning a few weeks ago. I guess I will miss out on the end of the summer harvest and just plan on canning things in the freezer and get some apples to process.


Take care of yourself and get well soon!


----------



## countryfied2011

> Country, did you like your dehydrated pears? Hubby loved ours - and he hates pears! The texture change really did it for him!


Yes they are really good...I need to get started on some more..I have been doing apples for the last couple of days. I really wish I had more than 1 dehydrator, even though I have a nine tray I could use another 9....lol

I want to try some fruit leather also.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

countryfied2011 said:


> I want to try some fruit leather also.



Apple Butter fruit leather is amazing. My coworkers fight over it and I have people ask if I sell it. 



HDAcres


----------



## robsdak

12 1/2 pints
12 pints (only 11 made into the picture)


----------



## Tirzah

The past 2 days:

~Green Tomato Salsa
~2 batches of Green Tomato Mincemeat
~Seedless Raspberry Jam
~Apple Pie Filling

I have a question for you experienced canners  This was my first time canning Pie Filling, I followed the recipe to a 't' and was short 1 quart, had a lot of extra apple slices left and would not have had enough liquid if I did get 7 quarts. I'm not sure what I did wrong. There is about 1-2 inches of liquid without apples on the bottom of the jar and after I took the jars out from the canner some liquid seeped out.
What did I do wrong? I would appreciate any advice. Thanks in advance!


----------



## GiGiGetsFit

9 pints of applesauce.


----------



## countryfied2011

Tirzah said:


> The past 2 days:
> 
> ~Green Tomato Salsa
> ~2 batches of Green Tomato Mincemeat
> ~Seedless Raspberry Jam
> ~Apple Pie Filling
> 
> I have a question for you experienced canners  This was my first time canning Pie Filling, I followed the recipe to a 't' and was short 1 quart, had a lot of extra apple slices left and would not have had enough liquid if I did get 7 quarts. I'm not sure what I did wrong. There is about 1-2 inches of liquid without apples on the bottom of the jar and after I took the jars out from the canner some liquid seeped out.
> What did I do wrong? I would appreciate any advice. Thanks in advance!



On your pie filling it could be several reasons...PickYourOwn website gives good reasons. Sometimes I have that problem and sometimes I dont. Hope this link helps.

http://www.pickyourown.org/canning_floating_fruit.php


----------



## Adirondackgal

Thanks everyone for the feel better wishes. My ribs are getting better. By end of harvest, I mean that I wanted to go to the farmer and get more bushels of vegetables. It is not going to happen. I did pick a bunch of quince from my mother's quince bush to make quince jelly with though. Does anyone make quince jelly?


----------



## Vosey

Canned salsa for the first time today. My paste tomatoes are coming in very slowly, it finally dawned on me I could make salsa, duh! 

4 pints and 2 half pints.


----------



## Homesteader

Yesterday, DH canned up pickled hot pepper relish and rings - 9 pints, all from the garden:


----------



## Homesteader

robsdak - what is in the jars?


----------



## Becka03

7 jars of tomato sauce- 

I feel that this isn't enough for each 18 quart roaster we fill- BUT- then I think - we don't add any paste and we cook it down so much - so we don't have to add paste- I suppose in the end it makes sense- 

Gonna fill another Roaster today-


----------



## Plowboyswife

I have stored away 31 pints of pear and apple butter, and pear and apple sauce. The best part of this is my pears and apples were from our own trees.


----------



## Becka03

Plowboyswife said:


> I have stored away 31 pints of pear and apple butter, and pear and apple sauce. The best part of this is my pears and apples were from our own trees.


those are the best jars!


----------



## StickyFloors

6 pints of my 3-day sauce, and 6 more will go in to the canner shortly. Funny how it takes 25 lbs of paste tomatoes to make 6 pints!

And that will be the last of the tomatoes. We finally get rain here in the NW and I think that ends tomato season?


----------



## Homesteader

Ooooo pears and apples from your own trees - wonderful!

Today, 11 pints sweet pickled peppers (from our garden), and 2 quarts of my newly tried and tweaked canned coleslaw (one broke in the canner I am a bit bummed)....but, oh it's good!


----------



## countryfied2011

12 pints of unsweetened applesauce and 9 trays of apples dehydrating.


----------



## Becka03

7 quarts of tomato sauce and 3 trays of raspberries dehydrating


----------



## Wendy

21 quarts of apple slices from my trees.


----------



## MoTightwad

10 jars of pear preserves. Tomorrow I will get busy on apple pie mix.


----------



## kully

just finished 5 pints pear preserves and have 7 qt soup beans ready to go in the canner. Nothing left in my little garden and I'm canning dry beans . Got to be busy.


----------



## countryfied2011

7 qts of apples in honey


----------



## Wendy

26 half pint jars of mushrooms


----------



## Tirzah

Thanks Countryfied for the link 

AdirondackGal,

Here is a link to a blog that has Quince recipes. Just click on recipes and scroll down once there. Another idea is to make Membrillo (Quince Paste) which is delicious with Manchego Cheese 

http://thequincetree65.blogspot.co.uk/

~8 Half Pint Jars of Apple Butter
~9 Half Pint Jars of Plum Butter 
~11 Half Pint Jars of Cranberry Sauce
~12 Quarts of Cranberry Juice


----------



## Becka03

I did 10 1/2 pints of tripleberry jam yesterday


----------



## Adirondackgal

Thank you Tirzah.


----------



## MoTightwad

10 jelly jars of pear preserves. 3 gallon of apples ready to do pie mix.


----------



## Riverdale

30# of carrots ( 12 qts and 26 pts) and 25# of Mangels (12 qts and 20 pts)

Peeled and sliced the carrots, peeled and cubed the Mangels (about Â½-Â¾" cubes).

Cost of lids- about $7
cost of the veggies-$6

We got these cull carrots and Mangels from a local gas station selling 'deer feed' :thumb:


----------



## StickyFloors

32 quarts grape juice. Half using the smash, cook, run through strainer method. Half using the method I've seen posted here (put grapes in jars, add sugar and boiling water). Some had a half jar, some had a 3/4 jar. And put up a gallon using this method too - nervous about not being able to process that one.

Making vinegar out of the grape remains.

7 quarts thick tomato sauce.


----------



## ninepatch

12 pints pickled beets mmmm


----------



## Janis R

5 quarts peanut soup
5 quarts pumpkin coconut ginger soup
4 quarts table queen squash


----------



## Peggy

froze tomatoes , I did not have enough to can. I have several bags in the freezer that I'll use this winter to make ketchup.


----------



## Feisty Farm

Oh boy! I haven't posted here for a while. So far this summer I have done:

69 quarts of green beans
40 quarts of whole tomatoes
24 pints of salsa
40 1/2 pints of pizza sauce
24 1/2 pints of Raspberry jelly
21 pints of applesauce

Last night I did 12 pints of peach jalapeno jam.....yum!

so much more needs to be done! applesauce, apple butter, assorted jellies/jams, more tomatoes, sour kraut......it keeps going and going!


----------



## wife89

Working on my apples lately.. I have apple butter in the slow cooker and yesterday I did apple sauce and juice. I put the apples in my steam juicer and then ran the pulp through my KA food mill... Made sauce with that and I am making apple butter with some of the sauce.

I also made a small batch of my MIL's chow chow and attempting to make tabasco type sauce with leftover cayenne peppers... Let's just say my house smelled like the tabasco bottling plant...


----------



## MoTightwad

14 pints of peach preserves. Beautiful in jars. Taste good too. Had a bit left over for toast in the morning.


----------



## ninepatch

Hi
Motightwad
Would you share peach preserves recipe?
Hi wife89
Would you share Tabasco sauce recipe with me?


----------



## frabjuslady

Just today....14 quarts of applesauce. Have made a total of 90 so far. My minimum goal is 100 to take us through the year.


----------



## frabjuslady

Tirzah said:


> The past 2 days:
> 
> ~Green Tomato Salsa
> ~2 batches of Green Tomato Mincemeat
> ~Seedless Raspberry Jam
> ~Apple Pie Filling
> 
> I have a question for you experienced canners  This was my first time canning Pie Filling, I followed the recipe to a 't' and was short 1 quart, had a lot of extra apple slices left and would not have had enough liquid if I did get 7 quarts. I'm not sure what I did wrong. There is about 1-2 inches of liquid without apples on the bottom of the jar and after I took the jars out from the canner some liquid seeped out.
> What did I do wrong? I would appreciate any advice. Thanks in advance!


Sometimes liquid will come out if you didn't give the proper headspace. I didn't give enough on a batch of applesauce last year. I took it out of the canner and it started flowing out under the lid. I exclaimed "WHAT!!??" After talking to my grandmother we diagnosed the problem. This year no issue. Live and learn. 

When packing your jars the liquid will vary according to how you pack the slices in. Also your food size shrinks a bit when cooked. Those two account for the space of liquid on the bottom and why you were short on liquid. Same thing happens when you make pickles or any recipe where you pack the items in and add liquid. I always make extra liquid or just know it will be short. Takes a while to get the hang of super efficient jar filling.


----------



## frabjuslady

Adirondackgal said:


> I am so envious of everyone. I am still not able to lift anything after injuring my ribs from canning a few weeks ago. I guess I will miss out on the end of the summer harvest and just plan on canning things in the freezer and get some apples to process.


Sounds like you need a canning buddy. Someone to lift while you do prep work. Hope you get well soon!


----------



## DW

I think I'm done...41 pts. Plus sliced, dried & frozen. Just need to find homes for the buckets in the shed, which will probably be our good neighbors...no one else has apple trees.


----------



## Tirzah

Adirondackgal,

I wish I lived closer, I would be more than happy to help


----------



## ninepatch

Pickled eggs


----------



## Adirondackgal

Last night I canned 10 pints of quince jelly. I didn't have any jelly jars, but this will do just fine.


----------



## wally

9 pints of beans to top off the pantry


----------



## Karenrbw

Finished 28 quarts of potatoes with onions, celery, and garlic yesterday.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

13 pints of applesauce. Barely a drop in the apple bucket. Lots of apple butter, rings, and pie filling left to make.


----------



## ninepatch

Margarita jelly


----------



## campfiregirl

More tomatoes, but thanks to my Victorio mill, so much easier! I still may peel & chunk some tomatoes to add to the pot to make some jars chunkier, though. The added bonus was all of those great peels gathered up. I'm going to try dehydrating them to make tomato powder! I've got them in the freezer, waiting to be all done with tomatoes to fire up the dehydrator.

LOVE the Victorio. Sure made raspberry peach jam easier last month since DH doesn't like seeds.

Speaking of Victorio, DH also bought me a Victorio waterbath canner a couple of years ago. I love it, too! It is a smidge taller than the enameled versions that are sold today so it isn't constantly boiling water over the sides in order for the jars to be properly covered. I also love the rack that came with it; although there aren't individual slots for quart jars like a lot of racks, the rack handles are so long that they stick up out of the water! Now if the Victorio company would just put those dividers for quart jars in the bottom of the rack, it would be perfect!


----------



## Adirondackgal

I started red hot sauce last night and finished it today during lunch. I have at least a bushel and a half of tomatoes to do and a bushel of peppers. I also have at least 55 ear of corn to do. Boy am I going to be busy. I didn't sleep much last night thinking the sauce would be ready to can but it didn't cook down enough until today. I also need to purchase clear jel. Where does everyone get theirs? I do not live near the Amish, so I am not sure where the best deal is.


----------



## Tirzah

I made some Apple BBQ Sauce and it is so good!

Here is the link for the recipe:

http://tastykitchen.com/recipes/canning/apple-bbq-sauce-for-canning/


----------



## Janis R

Tirzah, thank you for the recipe I will have to make some 

Apple-mint jelly
Monkey banana jam
Cranberry hot pepper jelly
Mt. Dew jelly
Cranana jam


----------



## ninepatch

Orange marmalade


----------



## Adirondackgal

Ninepatch-Can I have your orange marmalade recipe?


----------



## Adirondackgal

Last night I husked 55 ear of corn and cut it off the cob. I will be canning it tonight. I have also been dehydrating hot peppers. It takes up much less space on the shelf.


----------



## Janis R

Applesauce BBQ sauce, used less than called for amount of chile, cayenne pepper and paprika, almost too sweet.


----------



## Vickivail98

Apples and carrots going in today, using the last of my jars ;( I'm too broke to buy more this week so I will have to freeze whatever Treasures I can hunt up at the farmers market. Seriously short on non apple fruit this year but fruit is sooooo expensive compared to veggies.


----------



## Tirzah

Janis R said:


> Applesauce BBQ sauce, used less than called for amount of chile, cayenne pepper and paprika, almost too sweet.



Sorry you didn't like the recipe. I think that the amounts of spices that you decreased could have made a difference in balancing the taste.


----------



## ninepatch

Adirondackgal
I'm am so excited you ask for my recipe
I'm traveling right now but as soon as I get home I send it to you
Thank you again for asking 
Excited yea


----------



## Janis R

Carrot cake jam and garlic jelly. Made some feta cheese and carrot pineapple muffins and carrot, date and oatmeal muffins.

Tirzah, I am sure the applesauce BBQ sauce will be great when used on chicken or rabbit, just a little sweet straight


----------



## Tirzah

I made some Spiced Blueberry Jam and froze the rest of our Kale and Broccoli.

Hi Janis 

I am thinking Pulled Pork for the BBQ sauce  Carrot Cake Jam is one that I have not tried yet. it sounds good!


----------



## Riverdale

DW canned 72 qts of apple sauce this week.


----------



## Adirondackgal

HELP!!!
I prepared a bushel of roma tomatoes to cook on the stove for 20 minutes and then put through my kitchenaid. Unfortunately, I burnt the bottom of the pan and the sauce smells burnt too. Is there anyway I can do to fix this? I was going to make sauce out of it and can it.


----------



## MoTightwad

A-gal, I did that one time. I just added all the spices and some vinegar and made bbq sauce. Never tasted the burn.
I cooked and put in 2 crockpots today all the apples I had in the house. Now I have about a bushel and a half to do for apple sauce or just canned apples.


----------



## arnie

30 quarts n 24 pints of sourgum mallases .


----------



## Adirondackgal

9 quarts of corn


----------



## Jean in Virginia

Finishing up a load of turkey in stock, then tomorrow is deer, cooking another turkey (then carcass stock, will can it too) and still have potatoes to can. Want to can cabbage but haven't ever done it before.

Garden didn't do too much this year, too much rain, allergies, spider bite on leg that cost me 2 weeks of productivity, more rain, and more rain.

But, the famous last words, "There's always next year!"


----------



## Adirondackgal

Finished canning 7 quarts of tomatoes late last night


----------



## CraftyLady

arnie said:


> 30 quarts n 24 pints of sourgum mallases .


That's a lot of work. Good for you. I can remember Grama pouring hot, hot molasses on snow to make candy. 

I made muffins yesterday. I got a great deal on potatoes. I'm going to can them today or tomorrow.


----------



## Janis R

Caribbean ketchup
Fried apples ( Cracker Barrel copy cat recipe)
Peach BBQ sauce
AND
I was making caramel apple jam and used my stick blender to try to break up some of the sugar and melted my blender and now have little pieces of plastic in my jam, what a waste of time and money, bummer


----------



## Adirondackgal

6 quarts of spaghetti sauce


----------



## Tirzah

Chili Sauce from the Ball Blue Book.

Hopefully soon I can get some cole slaw canned


----------



## Adirondackgal

Preparing tomatoes and cooking vegetables to can tomato soup. It is getting kind of late, so I will finish letting it cook and then I will puree the vegetables and let it cool down. I will refrigerate it and start again tomorrow evening.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

Made chili for dinner and canned 7 pints of leftovers.


----------



## Tirzah

I made some Chai Tea Concentrate and canned it today.

Tomorrow is Pizza Sauce Day


----------



## Tirzah

Pizza Sauce, oh my, our home smells wonderful!

I also froze some less desirable Kale leaves for when I make dog food


----------



## Janis R

Apple sauce 18qts
Apple butter 16 pts
Grape Koolaid jelly 6 8 oz
Cherry Koolaid jelly
6 8ozUnsweetend applesauce 12 qts
Chunky Cinnamon applesauce 12 qts
Plum sauce 18 1/2 cups
A-peel-ing applesauce 2 qts
Apple fruit leather 8 trays
and dehydrated apple skins 6 trays

Boy am I tired.


----------



## Jan in CO

Janis, you have a right to be tired! I'm tired from reading all you canned! Holy cow, that's a full day. 

I only did 18 pints of greenbeans yesterday, dehydrated apples, then today I canned squash soup substitute from an article in Countryside a few months back. Pureed, cooked yellow squash that you sub for any kind of cream soup in cooking. Dehdrating zucchini given to me by our neighbors tonight.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

Tirzah said:


> I made some Chai Tea Concentrate and canned it today.
> 
> Tomorrow is Pizza Sauce Day


Chai Tea is one of my son's favorites? Care to share your recipe and canning procedure?


----------



## Adirondackgal

Yesterday I canned 8 pints of tomato soup and then worked all evening.


----------



## Peggy

yesterday I canned 8 quarts of Potatoes. this is the first time canning potatoes. I hope they turn out! 
also canned 3 1/2 pints of garlic.
dried more chili peppers and parsley. 
froze some of the tomatoes that where left on the vine.
made ketchup

what a great productive day!!


----------



## jigmaster63

in the last few days:

7 pints of refrigerator pickled jalapenos and anaheim peppers
4 qts white potatoes
10 pints homemade sauerkraut
8 pints of jalapeno salsa

coming up:

whole tomatoes...last ones from the garden for the year
green tomatoes
verde salsa from the last of the tomatillos from the garden
pickled whole jalapenos...from the garden.
boneless chicken breasts..bulk purchase..


----------



## Tirzah

CajunArkie,

This is the link to the recipe I used. I doubled it and also added 2 vanilla beans when it was steeping. I omitted the black pepper and the orange peel too.

http://tastykitchen.com/recipes/drinks/amazing-spiced-chai-concentrate/

I brought the mixture back to a boil and placed in pint sized jars leaving 1/2 inch head space. I water bathed for 30 minutes.

I had searched the forum and found the time for canning chai concentrate in pints 15 minutes. I adjusted for altitude (we are at 6700 ft.)

I love this recipe and make it every year but decided to try canning it this year for gifting. I hope you like it


----------



## Janis R

Roasted garlic jelly
Pumpkin butter
Caramel apple jam
Corn cob jelly

Tirzah, would love you Chai tea concentrate


----------



## Tirzah

Hi Janis,

I posted the link in my post above


----------



## VHestin

The pressure canner is going right now. For my 'trial run' I decided to do potatoes, because we have a big 25lb bag of them, so I felt that would be the best choice for my first time canning anything. I want to can meat as well, but I wanted something that would be no great loss if it didn't turn out properly for the initial experience. 26 minutes left in processing time(I'm less than 10ft from the stove right now).


----------



## vahomesteader2

Anyone ever done sauerkraut? I have had mine fermenting for about 4 weeks and I just put it in jars today and put in the fridge. I didn't want to can it b/c I didn't want to lose the good bacteria. Any idea how long you can keep in the fridge or if you can freeze it?


----------



## cntrywmnkw

Wow!, you guys are inspiring.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

Tirzah said:


> CajunArkie,
> 
> This is the link to the recipe I used. I doubled it and also added 2 vanilla beans when it was steeping. I omitted the black pepper and the orange peel too.
> 
> http://tastykitchen.com/recipes/drinks/amazing-spiced-chai-concentrate/
> 
> I brought the mixture back to a boil and placed in pint sized jars leaving 1/2 inch head space. I water bathed for 30 minutes.
> 
> I had searched the forum and found the time for canning chai concentrate in pints 15 minutes. I adjusted for altitude (we are at 6700 ft.)
> 
> I love this recipe and make it every year but decided to try canning it this year for gifting. I hope you like it


 
Thanks so much for posting this. I am going to do this next week. Been busy with pears.


----------



## Riverdale

vahomesteader2 said:


> Anyone ever done sauerkraut? I have had mine fermenting for about 4 weeks and I just put it in jars today and put in the fridge. I didn't want to can it b/c I didn't want to lose the good bacteria. Any idea how long you can keep in the fridge or if you can freeze it?


Kraut will keep as long as there is liquid in the crock over it :gaptooth:

This week, DW canned another 20 qts of carrots and 30 of applesauce. Along with 10# (finished) of dehydrated apple chips.


----------



## Vahomesteaders

With our canning season about over. I just want to say my Darlin wife vahomesteaders2, has been caning her rear of this year. Tators, green beans, mators, salsa, pickles, jelly, Apple sauce, Apple butter, carrots, squash, different sauces, and more im probably forgetting. And now with deer season is meat canning time. She works hard at it and I think we should thank our significant others who do so much with the harvest each year. Thanks to all those who keep the old ways going and preserving a great heritage and good food!


----------



## MoTightwad

The past week I have canned 7 pints of tomato soup, 7 qts. of stewed tomatoes, and 7 qts of apple pie filling. Today I hope to get blackberry jelly done. Got lots of berries that were frozen during black berry season.


----------



## wes917

Yesterday we did 16 quarts of turkey stock. Couple days before that 16 quarts of chicken stock. Thinks need to do more beef and vegetable now


----------



## wally

the last of 18 pints of tomato juice is in the bbw now. We have enough juice left for 4 more pints. We just filled 2 qts and will drink it in the next couple days


----------



## Tirzah

Roasted and froze all of our Blue Hubbard Squash for winter, yay!


----------



## Rivmage

I miss canning. =(

Scott


----------



## campfiregirl

Last couple of weeks I've made 3 batches of jalapeno jelly and a batch of Cowboy Candy (candied jalapenos). Next, I think I'll try the Apple Pie Jam that I saw on sbcanning.com, but I need to get some clear jel.

I also took my tomato peels out of the freezer (saved them up from running tomatoes through the Victorio), thawed & squeezed them and put them in the dehydrator. Some quick taps in the blender, and I've got tomato powder! Never done that before. So easy when the Victorio does all the work for you! Can't wait to try it out when when I need to thicken a tomato sauce.


----------



## viggie

Last week, I did a batch of corned beef hash










Which I tried this morning










And it was so good it lead to a double batch this afternoon.










And the way the pantry ended the season.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

7 quarts of pears. Have 2 cases of sweet potatoes waiting on me and 3 sacks of green tomatoes plus a large basket of red ones. What to do what to do!!!!!


----------



## udwe58

viggie, love your pantry!


----------



## Homesteader

Over the last few days and a bit last week:

4 pints raspberry jam
4 pints blackberry jam
7 dinners' worth (4 ears per bag) corn
14 pints Bread 'n Butter pickled sweet peppers
7 pints pickled Purira peppers (hot)
7 pints pickled Thick Cayenne Rings (hot)
4 quarts coleslaw
14 pints boneless skinless chicken breasts
18 Excaliber trays of sweet peppers
DH smoked four trays of various super hot peppers in the smoker
6 Excaliber trays of regular cayenne peppers


----------



## Homesteader

8 quarts Southwest Pepper Beans
8 quarts Mayocoba Beans 'n Ham


----------



## ChristieAcres

11 pints of Shaggy Parasol Mushrooms  With our move Spring of this year, I won't be canning much. Good thing I canned so much in 2013!


----------



## Lilith

Bacon!!!!
Ok, not really canning, but close enough? I'm going to start my first ever batch of bacon in the cure today! I'm excited and can't wait to eat some delish, yummy, goodness of homegrown bacon! -I remind myself of that dog on that commercial for beggin strips, I hope mine is better than dog treats lol.


----------



## Homesteader

8 pints and 2 quarts bread 'n butter pickles
8 pints boneless pork chops


----------



## Lilith

It is way cool to see people canning more than just garden vegies now that summer has ended for most of us! So many Great Ideas!
So, I have not canned anything today per-say, but curing and freezing counts right? This morning, I said I was going to make Bacon. Well, It was way less time consuming than I thought it would be!
I put 20lb of pork belly from my pig (I'm excited about the "My pig" part!) into cure this morning. 
I also put up a 15 lb ham to cure.
then Feeling very motivated by my success I made:
3lbs of Burbon flavored sausage
3lbs of mesquite flavor sausage
3lbs of breakfast sausage
and 10 lbs of pigalope (5lbs of pork sausage mixed with 5 lbs of ground antelope)

I only have about 2lbs of pork shoulder left to bone out and get in the freezer and my entire pig and a whole antelope is DONE! That leaves 5 deer, 1 antelope, 3 pigs and 1 elk left for the year, but the 3 pigs are still in the pasture, and I only have the elk hanging - waiting for deer season to open for the deer to arrive and the wind to stop blowing so I can hunt my antelope. Busy Busy fall for me!


----------



## Homesteader

..."pigalope"........... that's the word of the month! Love it! :grin:

Way to go on the fabulous meat harvest!


----------



## Tirzah

Just when we thought we were done with apples...
We asked a neighbor if we could pick windfalls for our pigs and he said to take whatever we wanted even from the trees  So we picked about 400 pounds of apples for the pigs and a couple hundred for ourselves and we hardly made a dent in the orchard. We are hoping to pick some more before he brings his cattle in.
The dehydrator has been going non-stop, I made some Apple-Raspberry Sauce, regular Apple Sauce to freeze and I am cooking some apples with ginger to make Apple-Ginger Juice to can. We are also giving homemade Apple Cider Vinegar a try. I got the recipe from an older issue of Backwoods Home.

I sure wish that we had a cider press but this recipe will have to do:

http://www.motherearthnews.com/real-food/how-to-make-homemade-apple-juice.aspx


----------



## Vahomesteaders

Just caned up about 80lbs of deer meat. Some chunks some ground up.


----------



## midwesterner

We canned 40 half-pints of chicken breast chunks Saturday, with another 20-30 to go Sunday. The leftovers from the pork shoulder roast currently in the crockpot might fill out a canner load as pulled pork, if all goes well. And I hope it does...


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

Made a pot of vegetable beef soup and canned 7 pints and one quart after I put some aside in the fridge. 


HDAcres


----------



## Packedready

I canned 67 pints of applesauce and I am attempting to make apple cider vinegar out of the peels and cores.


----------



## Homesteader

6 pints picalilly
7 or so pints Scorpion Dills (dill pickles with a super hot pepper in each jar)


----------



## Vosey

8 pints of black beans!


----------



## Hazel2006

Midwesterner do you just can shredded pork or can you can it with sauce on it?


----------



## arnie

38 quarts of pork / the hams off my hog, froze the tenderloin chops and put the rest in sausage


----------



## midwesterner

Hazel2006 said:


> Midwesterner do you just can shredded pork or can you can it with sauce on it?


Usually, I've canned chunks of pork loin, then shredded and sauced it when we prepare it for eating. I've canned it with sauce before, but it permeates the meat so strongly that you lose the flavor of the pork itself. (And some would suggest that canning it in sauce could make it too dense to properly heat through, opening up the possibility of bacterial contamination.)

I haven't canned shredded pork before (mostly because it'd require that extra cooking before canning), but if we ever do have lots of leftovers from a slow-cooked pork shoulder, it's something I'd consider. (This time, the roast was fairly small and the leftovers made the next day's lunch menu...)

(The sauce overpowering the meat flavor happens when you can other meats as well. I've gone to just canning the sauce - before thickening - by itself and combining it with the meat when making the meal. We've done Mongolian Beef, General's Chicken, Orange Chicken, and Sweet & Sour Chicken. Convenient to combine it all, but separately just seems to taste better.)


----------



## wally

Local store has carrots on sale for .99 lb. We canned 15 pints


----------



## SueMc

21 3/4 qts beef stock. 
I used 10 lbs beef marrow bones, roasted with lots of onions, celery, carrots, garlic and a few turnips.


----------



## Homesteader

Got six trays of the last carrots from the garden into the dehydrator! Whoop!


----------



## danil54grl

Made 14 quarts of Amish Poor Man Steak (5 meat patties per jar with a thin gravy) and then 16 pints of Fried Liver N Onions with a thin gravy. Planning on making up some meatloaf patties in a tomato gravy soon, just haven't had the time to yet. Things like this makes for a quick meal when you have had a busy work day, both inside and out of the homestead . . . Just heat up and thicken gravy.


----------



## Peggy

this week I juiced grapefruit & Oranges. canned the juice after straining. 20 minutes in a boiling water bath. then I used the pulp that I strained, put in the dehydrater and made fruit leather. it turned out good!
threw the orange/grapefruit peels in the compost bin.


----------



## udwe

In the last couple weeks I have canned a turkey, turkey soup, and a ham. Still have 2 turkeys in the freezer, but I'm going to can potatoes today.


----------



## hercsmama

I used up the frozen leftover ham from Christmas the other day, and cooked up a 22 qt roaster pan of Split Pea soup.
After supper I put 12 pints and 7 qt's into the canner. Good stuff for a cold winters night!


----------



## SueMc

Seven+half---1/2 pts of blood orange marmalade. I've never had blood oranges or made marmalade. The color is gorgeous. The prep time is a little excessive for what you get or I'm just slow. Removing the pith and membranes from the peel and segments takes some time.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

My MIL made vegetable beef soup and wanted to can it so I took my pressure canner over and showed her how to do it on the first batch. Looked like she was going to end up with 12 quarts and 13 pints plus some in the fridge for dinner and lunches this week.


----------



## Homesteader

DH canned up pickles! Some garlic dills and some bread 'n butters. I was doing other things, and never did see how many pints he made.


----------



## Homesteader

20 pints of applesauce. I be tired, I be happy!


----------



## Homesteader

8 pints chicken - with a pint and half left over - used for dinner!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

A little behind on posting here......But, Last weekend I canned 50lbs of Roma tomato's and 20 lbs of Carrots. The week before, I canned 60lbs of green beans and 20lbs of Carrots. During that week I was not sleeping well and also canned all the Dried beans I had in storage....150lbs.

If the weather breaks enough for me to get out, I have ordered 100lbs of whole Chickens to can.


----------



## Homesteader

TDD so glad you posted. I was feeling all alone in the room! Seriously, how many people to do you feed?


----------



## Homesteader

6 Quarts pork 'n beans!


----------



## Vickivail98

12 pints baked beans. Trying to finish up my winter canning before spring arrives.


----------



## Marilyn

Taking a break from chopping onions for another load of Black Bean Soup, 17 pts of pinto beans for my neighbor are in the canner now.

Love winter canning.


----------



## Marilyn

Wish I knew why canning made me so emotional...

As 17 jars of pinto beans started to "plink" as they sealed, I laughed out loud, such a pleasant sound! I immediately thought of sharing it with fellow canners here, but by the time I got here, I was beginning to tear up. They were just going off, one after the other.

Sometimes I think I can actually feel a physical connection with the women that have gone before me.


----------



## whistech

Homesteader, please share your recipe for canning pork and beans.


----------



## Homesteader

whistech - I will post it for you in the main area of the Preserving forum!


----------



## Marilyn

The last 13 pts of pintos for my neighbor are cooling, added 4 pts for myself just to fill out the canner.

The first batch of Stephen in SOKY's chili beans are in the canner now.


----------



## ldc

Did 2 quarts of bell pepper, shrooms, red and wht onion pickel on Tuesday this week. Started eatingone jar already. Tasty! With dill and celery seed,plus the onions add a sweet note to the vinegar.


----------



## starlady

2.5 pints of okra pickles for my parents. The vegetable shack just up the street from me had just gotten the okra in yesterday and it looked so gorgeous I knew I had to do something with it 

3 cups of sekanjabin syrup ostensibly to share, but now that I've tasted it I think I'll be hoarding most of it  Used this recipe, more or less, but nearly tripled the strawberries: http://allrecipes.com/recipe/strawberry-ginger-and-mint-sekanjabin/ Holy cow, is it tasty.

edit: and a quart of mixed veg refrigerator pickles.


----------



## Marilyn

15 pts of BBB recipe for Boston Baked Beans.


----------



## Werforpsu

16 pints chicken broth
9 pints kidney beans


----------



## kully

14 pt. blackeye peas, 2 pt. bacon, 7 qt. chicken spaghetti mix

This is the first time I've canned bacon, it looks good. I will wait 
a month or so and then try it.


----------



## countryfied2011

7 pints of pineapple and 1 pint of blueberry syrup


----------



## Karenrbw

Got a large ham on sale a couple of months ago (21 pounds). Baked it Sunday. The family ate off it for three meals. I deboned, chopped meat, and cooked it down to make a big pot of broth. Used that and the meat to can:
7 quarts ham and broth
7 quarts ham vegetable soup

At least 14 family meals in all that.


----------



## vahomesteader2

3 quarts and 4 pints applesauce
7 quarts chicken stock


----------



## frw1985

18 - Boneless Chicken Breast Canned in the wide mouth new style short square pints. (really seems to hold more)
12 -Pints + 4 Quarts of Pork N Beans made with small white Navy Beans
16 -Quarts -Pinto Beans Plain 
5 -Quarts of Cubbed Pork Loin 
10- Pints of Black Berry Jelly Low Sugar -made with Pamonas Pectin- Awesome stuff!

U. Bud
East Texas

Keeping Canning Alive!- Passing on the heritage!


----------



## vahomesteader2

Question: we canned about 21 quarts of ground beef (it was a really old cow and canning was probably our only option), anyways, the meat after canning still had a pink hue, anything I should be concerned about?


----------



## Feisty Farm

Made 6 half pints of mixed berry jelly last night, but gave them to my kids teachers today for teacher appreciation week. Also ended up having to make ketchup in order to make bbq sauce for dinner. So I ended up canning 3 half pints of ketchup and 3 half pints of leftover be sauce


----------



## hippygirl

7 quarts of pintos. Was going to can 15 pints of pork-n-beans, but I realized too late in the day I didn't have enough lids...gotta go to Fred's in the morning!


----------



## Gretchen Ann

Yesterday I canned 12 pints of rhubarb jam. When the rhubarb grows back, I'll cut it all down again and make more! :banana:


----------



## ldc

Did a quart of home grown carrots as refrigerator pickles. Very crunchy, sour/sweet.


----------



## BobbyB

12 quarts of the 60 plus we want to can for the year. This was the first picking, not counting some for fresh eating.


----------



## mollymae

What green beans do you grow? We grow rattlesnake and they are just starting to bloom! We love them. That's what I grew up on. Yours look beautiful and tasty too! Congrats! Can't wait for ours.....although it's a ton of work....well appreciated though


----------



## Werforpsu

47 pints and 12 quarts of beef broth (over the course of a week):bash:
10 half pints strawberry jam today (from vine to jar in less then 6 hrs!) :nanner:


----------



## danil54grl

18 pints of dill pickles and 10 pints bread and butter. Day before was 7 pints pickled jalapenos and tomorrow will be candied jalapenos.


----------



## frw1985

35 Jars of Fresh Black Berry Jam, 24 Qts of Green Beans, 55 Quarts of Old Fashion Sweet Crisp Pickles, Chicken Breast, 20 quarts of Yellow Crookneck Squash,Now time to start canning tomatoes. We have also started to Cure our Green Pork Bellies for homemade (no Nitrates) Bacon and also will be Making Smoked Sausage When we smoke the bacon. I hope everyone is having a great spring Garden season and I hope your garden is producing well for you.


----------



## frw1985

mollymae said:


> What green beans do you grow? We grow rattlesnake and they are just starting to bloom! We love them. That's what I grew up on. Yours look beautiful and tasty too! Congrats! Can't wait for ours.....although it's a ton of work....well appreciated though


Strike or Kentucky Wonder Bush or Pole, We plan to try some of the French Felet Bean in the fall. They are a tender french green bean that is still very tender even when the bean is 6-7 inches long. For lima beans we are growing the Pole Sieva Lima Bean. These are new to us but are doing well and running everywhere. They are suppose to be very tolerant of the extreme heat we have here in TX>


----------



## my4fireflies

32 half pints of jam: strawberry-honey, triple berry (strawberries, blueberries, and cherry), strawberry-rhubarb, strawberry-peach, and plain old strawberry.

ETA: 12 more half pints of strawberry jam and 6 quarts of turkey in broth.


----------



## Helgen

12 QTs of dill pickles, first of the year, more to come.


----------



## terri9630

14 half pints of blueberry peach jam and 15 half pints of peaches in rum sauce. Will he doing a LOT more peaches as our tree is loaded.


----------



## mollymae

Rattlesnake beans are coming in full force! Canned 14 quarts and 34 pints so far and picked about a bushel and a half late afternoon today. Snapping away! Oh the house smells so so good! We've canned 11 quarts of hot garlic dills and have a gallon jug of refrigerator hot bread and butter with bell pepper and onion in the fridge. We will keep adding to that sweet baby all summer and fall with whatever leftover fresh squash zukes or cukes and peppers we have. We are so thankful!


----------



## mollymae

Blueberries will be ready to start picking hopefully next week. We may try to sell most since we still have so many canned in extra light and light syrup from last year that we need to use up. We still have lots frozen too....but we really don't prefer them frozen. Therenis a country club nearby that will purchase stuff on occasion. Green sausage tomato they and the restaurants seem to love. Along with blueberries!


----------



## MoTightwad

6 qts of Bosc Pears. More later.


----------



## Riverdale

Pork loin and Flat Iron Steak, both with peppers. 3 Q of each.


----------



## sisterpine

took me 3 days with one canner but got 120 pints of carrots canned...just finished and don't want to see another carrot.


----------



## Karenrbw

7 quarts of chicken and celery and 9 pints of chicken broth.


----------



## terri9630

20 half pints of peaches almond conserve. I'm about sick of pitting and peeling peaches!!!!


----------



## danil54grl

Today was 15 pints of El Chico sauce which is like Saratcha. Picked about 100 lbs of pears so making butter,
sauce and pie filling tomorrow


----------



## arnie

PEACHES in light syurp !!! 21 Quarts :sing: ; some in generations old jars with names like longlife and lamb . every jar sealed , prably coulda had another canner full sept I ate a "lot" love em


----------



## arnie

terri9630 said:


> 20 half pints of peaches almond conserve. I'm about sick of pitting and peeling peaches!!!!


Did you know that if the peaches are nice n ripe you can blanch em and the peals slip right off :wizard:


----------



## my4fireflies

5 pints of cherries this morning. Had to be at work for 8 am. I'm sure I will do more later today, but what? I'm not sure. Zukes or yellow squash I suspect.


----------



## Werforpsu

19 Half pints of pizza sauce.


----------



## hippygirl

13 qts of purple hull peas...will do about the same tomorrow and then replant.

HOPEFULLY, my next crop will put on like it "should" instead of this nonsense I'm dealing with this go 'round!


----------

